# Mafia Choice Mafia 2 - Game Thread



## RedneckPhoenix (Aug 6, 2022)

*Night 0: The Letter*

“Times was, you was able to trust ya’s comrades-in-arms. Everyone playin’ all nice, everyone chummy, everyone all happy and such. Things, they’s changed. Lotta tiny little disputes, lotta bad blood, and… well, ya’s still Family, but y’ain’t family, nahmsayin’?

Times was you knew who you was workin’ with. Could be sure ya buddy had ya back. If ya got into hot water, all the capos would be grabbin’ their heat-resistant pool skimmers, so to speak. Step on a beehive, one of your buddies would be sprayin’ the Raid, the second would get the Band-Aids, the third would be grabbin’ yer Epi-Pen. Now they’re more likely to take all the honey and leave ya swellin’ up like a balloon. Disgraceful.

Times was you didn’t have to deal with snitches.

Now, a few of you /are/ the snitches.

Would the rest of you yank the cotton outta yer ears, open yer eyes, and do yer jobs?

Ciao,
Don Stryke”

That’s what the letter on the Boss’s desk said. It didn’t have a return address. Presumably, it was sent from one of the Boss’s hideouts, the ones he uses when the heat’s on and he needs to lay low. Whenever that happens, it usually means things have gotten bad enough for him to genuinely be worried. Given that he didn’t even stick around long enough to grab his lucky cane, he must have been in a hurry.

You’ll have to get to the bottom of this in the morning. Recently, the city’s been experiencing total blackouts from the hours of 1 AM to 3 AM, and it seems that’s always the time bad things happen. Better get home before the lights go out.

*Night Zero has begun. 48 hours for night actions.*​


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Aug 6, 2022)

*Rules:*

Don't send screenshots of your role PM's.
Don't communicate out-of-thread unless given express permission to do so.
Don't post or react once dead.
Don't talk in-thread at night.
Probably something important I'm forgetting. Just use common sense.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Aug 6, 2022)

Spoiler: pings



@Herbe 
@Zori 
@Zero Moment 
@qenya 
@Stryke 
@sanderidge
@M&F 
@Mawile 
@mewtini 
@RedneckPhoenix


----------



## Zori (Aug 8, 2022)

h-hewwo >w<


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Aug 8, 2022)

*Day One: Tunneling*

The town was pounded by rain all night. The group of capos agreed on an indoor meeting, inside the Boss's study, where the odd letter was found. A few had done their own snooping, and found some more information about the Boss's disappearance. Last seen at a small coffee shop called "Cafe Innocuouso", Stryke Bestest was apparently last seen talking to a man in stereotypical mafia informant getup- trenchcoat, weird hat, loafers, et cetera. Apparently, it was not his usual informant- this new guy operates under the pseudonym "Cynder", and has also not been seen in town since then.

The conversation was cut short when someone realized the room was much less annoying than usual. The junior Bestest is usually making wisecracks about the other capos by now, but nobody's seen him all morning. The group meanders down the stairs to Stryke Jr.'s basement dwellings, where...

Well. None of you have been in here, before. He's real secretive about his room. Or, he was, at least. *Stryke Jr.*'s body is face-up on the floor, one perfectly-round bullet hole in between his eyes. Looking around, it's plain to see why he kept this place so secret. There's a briefcase with about a million in cash, tunnels dug into the foundation, and bags packed full of anime shirts and cargo pants. You all don't know what he was up to, but it seems he wasn't snitching... but he was also planning an escape route. 

*Stryke Junior is dead. He was Self-Aligned.*
48 hours for discussion.​


----------



## Mawile (Aug 8, 2022)

good news guys


----------



## Mawile (Aug 8, 2022)

i didn't read the post before i posted that
let me go read it one sec


----------



## Herbe (Aug 8, 2022)

no!!!!!!!! the boy’s dead in his own namesake game !!!!!


----------



## Zori (Aug 8, 2022)

good news guys


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Aug 8, 2022)

Spoiler: pings



@Herbe 
@Zori 
@Zero Moment 
@qenya
@sanderidge 
@M&F 
@Mawile 
@mewtini 
@RedneckPhoenix


----------



## Herbe (Aug 8, 2022)

i guess pretty lucky that hit selfaligned instead of family but still i bet he was a harmless lil guy :(


----------



## Herbe (Aug 8, 2022)

mawileeeeeeee


----------



## Mawile (Aug 8, 2022)

ok but to be fair: it is extremely funny to me that the initial flavor was stryke themed and then he died n0


----------



## Mawile (Aug 8, 2022)

Herbe said:


> mawileeeeeeee


herbeeeeeeeeeee

[You must wait at least 6 seconds before performing this action.]


----------



## Zori (Aug 8, 2022)

anyways
the good news is that im like
a snitch 
but one that has to kill the others

the bad news is that i dont know who any of them are   (and im not sure whether or not they know who i am either)


----------



## Herbe (Aug 8, 2022)

Mawile said:


> ok but to be fair: it is extremely funny to me that the initial flavor was stryke themed and then he died n0


Tragedie!!!!!



Mawile said:


> Herbe said:
> 
> 
> > mawileeeeeeee
> ...


how dare they delay our Greeting of Friend


----------



## Zori (Aug 8, 2022)

xenforo my beloved


----------



## Herbe (Aug 8, 2022)

Zori said:


> anyways
> the good news is that im like
> a snitch
> but one that has to kill the others
> ...


bruh


----------



## Mawile (Aug 8, 2022)

Zori said:


> a snitch
> but one that has to kill the others


do you win if they're dead then


----------



## Herbe (Aug 8, 2022)

i think they know who you are now dude


----------



## Zori (Aug 8, 2022)

Mawile said:


> Zori said:
> 
> 
> > a snitch
> ...


yeah
i win if all other snitches are dead nya


----------



## Mawile (Aug 8, 2022)

Zori said:


> Mawile said:
> 
> 
> > Zori said:
> ...


what happens if you die (like if they kill you first)


----------



## Herbe (Aug 8, 2022)

then how are you a snitch in the first place ..? what is the difference …….?????


----------



## Herbe (Aug 8, 2022)

Mawile said:


> Zori said:
> 
> 
> > Mawile said:
> ...


pizza party


----------



## Zori (Aug 8, 2022)

Mawile said:


> what happens if you die (like if they kill you first)


then i dont win


----------



## Zori (Aug 8, 2022)

Herbe said:


> then how are you a snitch in the first place ..? what is the difference …….?????


im like
technically self aligned
but mostly aligned with the family
last time i got something like this i got cop-checked non-town and killed  
the second-to-last time i got something like this i also got cop-checked non-town and killed  
so im aiming to do
not that!


----------



## Zori (Aug 8, 2022)

im like
the snitch of snitches
the meta-snitch


----------



## Zori (Aug 8, 2022)

im drunk on mafia
how are you guys doing


----------



## Zori (Aug 8, 2022)

have i already killed the discussion in 30 minutes


----------



## Herbe (Aug 8, 2022)

nah i’m left a bit cause i’m doing some really super duper important things i just got distracted also where is mawile my love


----------



## Herbe (Aug 8, 2022)

unpopular


----------



## Mawile (Aug 8, 2022)

Zori said:


> have i already killed the discussion in 30 minutes


no i was putting stuff in the microwave don't worry it's fine

thinks about how you roleclaimed your actual sandwich vendor role d1 in ooctvt


----------



## Mawile (Aug 8, 2022)

current read list

mawile
mawile

frens is when you have a bud
herbe

probably actually self aligned or alien or smth idk
zori

nai because no posts
everyone else


----------



## Zori (Aug 8, 2022)

Mawile said:


> Zori said:
> 
> 
> > have i already killed the discussion in 30 minutes
> ...


you got me
im secretly a meta-meta-snitch thats a snitch in a group of meta-snitches but im actually feeding their information back to the original snitches


----------



## Mawile (Aug 8, 2022)

Zori said:


> Herbe said:
> 
> 
> > then how are you a snitch in the first place ..? what is the difference …….?????
> ...


also important question: have you considered not getting these roles and instead having a regular town rome


----------



## Mawile (Aug 8, 2022)

Mawile said:


> rome


imagine being able to spell btw couldn't be me


----------



## sanderidge (Aug 8, 2022)

wtf why game start at night


----------



## sanderidge (Aug 8, 2022)

good morning (night?) gamers it is currently about 11:12pm for me and fortunately for yall my waking hours tend to be between 7pm and 7am my time


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Aug 8, 2022)

i literally said we can change the start time if we want


----------



## sanderidge (Aug 8, 2022)

rip stryke i was excited to play more with New Meta Active Stryke


----------



## Herbe (Aug 8, 2022)

sanderidge said:


> good morning (night?) gamers it is currently about 11:12pm for me and fortunately for yall my waking hours tend to be between 7pm and 7am my time


gamere!!!!!


----------



## sanderidge (Aug 8, 2022)

RedneckPhoenix said:


> i literally said we can change the start time if we want


it wasn't a criticism i was just very surprised!!! 

ohh i am now running into the You must wait at least 6 seconds before performing this action.


----------



## Herbe (Aug 8, 2022)

nocturnal sanderidge


----------



## sanderidge (Aug 8, 2022)

nocturnal herbe?!


----------



## sanderidge (Aug 8, 2022)

i'm trying to form thoughts about zoriclaim but unfortunately my waking hours also tend to be head empty hours


----------



## Mawile (Aug 8, 2022)

nocturnal mawile also btw (my response hours are Varied but i regularly stay up on my computer until like whenever 45 minutes from this post is)


----------



## sanderidge (Aug 8, 2022)

mmmmrgh. my thoughts on zoriclaim amount to "i guess????" which is not helpful hgskdnfgh. i do know that there is such a thing in general as "townie who flips as mafia" role, which is kind of bastard and therefore perfectly in line with what i would expect from an rnp game, and i _guess_ it makes sense to also go "hey i flip wolf" on d1 so you don't have to hastily go "uh, guys, i promise i'm town, i promise" if someone comes up with an investigative result later, but it just sits weird with me to go "hello, people who definitionally have the ability to kill the others in the game, i am your enemy!!!!" right off the bat. but also i... do not know what else you _could _do that would leave you in a vaguely-playable position for the rest of the game...??? ig i'm just glad i don't have the role lmfao.

idk it's too early in the game for this i haven't even made a d1 meme yet


----------



## Mawile (Aug 8, 2022)

Zori said:


> the good news is that im like
> a snitch





Zori said:


> im like
> technically self aligned
> but mostly aligned with the family
> last time i got something like this i got cop-checked non-town and killed
> the second-to-last time i got something like this i also got cop-checked non-town and killed


my late night thoughts are that initially introducing yourself as "ok yea i'm mafia" is an absolutely WILD way to say "i'm self aligned"
tbh i do not understand the thought process here behind introducing yourself as mafia and then backtracking to go "ok yeah but i'm mostly town, BUT the last two times this happened to me i got killed because of inspections. wouldn't that suck if it happened here"
like it almost feels like they want us to go "ok we will yeet you today because you are mafia yay free yeet" or "ok the inspector should inspect you tonight and we'll see what you come up as so we can decide if we should yeet you tomorrow instead"
either way i don't like this LOL but i don't want to vote zori today in case they have a win condition that's like "get yeeted" e.g. alien


----------



## sanderidge (Aug 8, 2022)

Spoiler: large image


----------



## sanderidge (Aug 8, 2022)

ok with the meme out of the way


Mawile said:


> either way i don't like this LOL but i don't want to vote zori today in case they have a win condition that's like "get yeeted" e.g. alien


i think this is a better conclusion/plan of action than my waffly "i guess????" poast - i think alien/other wincon role makes more sense for this outright "i'm mafia btw" thing than assuming zori is telling the truth rn. i'm not super confident in this conclusion because i feel like. wouldn't zori also be able to predict that we go "no this is too suspicious we are not going to yeet"...? but i think it's a better place to land for now than just going "i mean i guess???" ghsdjfngh.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 8, 2022)

ok how many third parties do we have in this game


----------



## M&F (Aug 8, 2022)

(off to actually read thread now)


----------



## M&F (Aug 8, 2022)

okay, so, yeah, I see we have one relevant point of discussion so far (besides the death and flip -- rip stryke, someone has to die N0 but it sucks that you're now going early for the second recent game in a row)

anyway, what essentially amounts to "miller survivor" doesn't strike me as extremely out there as a role -- sure, it is two roles that people generally don't enjoy playing in one, but am I putting that past RNP? definitely not. plus, Zori is playing as Gym Leaders Choice Mafia, which also happens to be a game where RNP randed miller (_and_ Zori randed third-party, too).
all of that said, though, yeah, miller claims are generally not to be taken at face value, least of all coming from Zori who, if I recall correctly, was typically pretty fond of this exact sort of risky gambit. now, I don't think this is a reverse-psychology attempt at getting us to lynch (least of all with "mafia can kill me and I'd lose" given as part of the narrative) -- if this is a lie, I think the clear incentive is "past games indicate I'm likely to be copped, and this would be outstandingly unfavourable now since I've randed snitch".

so on the one hand, I think lynching Zori today would not be a bad move; at best we catch a wolf, at worst we mislynch what's ostensibly not a particularly useful role for town anyway. on the other hand, though, what can I say, I can't help symphathizing just a touch with that "constantly lynched D1" woe- so I'm at the very least willing to wait and see a little longer today.


----------



## M&F (Aug 8, 2022)

oh, and since I brought up flavor while discussing the claimed role, keep in mind:


> Roles will be based on your choice of mafia game, though the explanations may be a bit... odd. The GM's brain works about as well as his car.


I thought about putting up a list of who choice'd what roles, but there's one up on the sign-up thread and that should be a lot easier to cross-reference than page 3 of this thread


----------



## M&F (Aug 8, 2022)

(er, choice'd what flavors that is. although I'm not saying no if RNP also wants to put a list of everyone's roles in the sign-up thread as well. that would make this game pretty easy)


----------



## Zori (Aug 8, 2022)

Mawile said:


> like it almost feels like they want us to go "ok we will yeet you today because you are mafia yay free yeet" or "ok the inspector should inspect you tonight and we'll see what you come up as so we can decide if we should yeet you tomorrow instead"


its like my previous games but speedrun skip the actual investigation portion


----------



## Zori (Aug 8, 2022)

Zero Moment said:


> ok how many third parties do we have in this game


probably exactly 2
before stryke flip i was thinking i was the only one but having another self-aligned that is vaguely inclined to side villa makes sense:tm: for balance


----------



## Zori (Aug 8, 2022)

me when i just want to vibe instead of finding the mafia


----------



## qenya (Aug 8, 2022)

RedneckPhoenix said:


> Step on a beehive, one of your buddies would be sprayin’ the Raid


point of order: bees are already at risk and intentionally or negligently spraying them with insecticide is a bad idea (and may be an offence in some jurisdictions)

been saving that one up for two days


----------



## Mawile (Aug 8, 2022)

M&F said:


> plus, Zori is playing as Gym Leaders Choice Mafia, which also happens to be a game where RNP randed miller (_and_ Zori randed third-party, too).


i was going to say "inb4 we all have roles or alignments based on what we were in the games we picked", but then i remembered i picked ooctvt and i do not have absolute omniscience in this game
also i don't know if everyone picked a game that they played in, but that's something i might do a little research on later


----------



## qenya (Aug 8, 2022)

also hi if phase change is consistently 4-5am uk time i probably won't be on for it

not necessarily asking for it to be changed, idrc, just for awareness


----------



## qenya (Aug 8, 2022)

whoops, wrong thread opener.


----------



## qenya (Aug 8, 2022)

qenya said:


> whoops, wrong thread opener.


----------



## Zori (Aug 8, 2022)

Mawile said:


> i was going to say "inb4 we all have roles or alignments based on what we were in the games we picked", but then i remembered i picked ooctvt and i do not have absolute omniscience in this game


strictly speaking, absolute omniscience could theoretically exist as a mafia role UwU


----------



## Mawile (Aug 8, 2022)

also for the record my mcm2 alignment does not line up with my ooctvt alignment, which was


Mawile said:


> *Mawile is dead. He was self-aligned?* I guess?


----------



## qenya (Aug 8, 2022)

i am confused by the people going "isn't it a bit suspicious that zori claimed miller and then backtracked to third party"

unless i'm missing something i don't see where that first bit happened. unless people are reading "snitch" to mean "mafia"? as opposed to just a role name. but that seems like a stretch


----------



## Mawile (Aug 8, 2022)

qenya said:


> unless people are reading "snitch" to mean "mafia"? as opposed to just a role name. but that seems like a stretch





RedneckPhoenix said:


> "Town" roles will be listed as *Family*. "Scum" roles will be listed as *Snitches*. Just for flavor, really. 'S fun.


----------



## qenya (Aug 8, 2022)

Mawile said:


> qenya said:
> 
> 
> > unless people are reading "snitch" to mean "mafia"? as opposed to just a role name. but that seems like a stretch
> ...


i am a competent adult with an advanced reading age


----------



## Zori (Aug 8, 2022)

RedneckPhoenix said:


> Times was you didn’t have to deal with snitches.
> 
> Now, a few of you /are/ the snitches.


the snitches are confirmed to be the flavor of the mafia
but my role says im a snitch a lot so


----------



## Zori (Aug 8, 2022)

amphy is back with a vengance


----------



## Zori (Aug 8, 2022)

important!


----------



## qenya (Aug 8, 2022)

ok everything makes more sense now

i have to say though i don't fully understand the point of a third-party role who doesn't know who the snitches are and wins when all the snitches are dead. that doesn't seem that far off just a vanilla family member. at that point you literally might as well just be a miller.


----------



## Zori (Aug 8, 2022)

qenya said:


> at that point you literally might as well just be a miller.


i get the feeling that this is what rnp had in mind, yes


----------



## qenya (Aug 8, 2022)

M&F said:


> plus, Zori is playing as Gym Leaders Choice Mafia, which also happens to be a game where RNP randed miller (_and_ Zori randed third-party, too).





M&F said:


> oh, and since I brought up flavor while discussing the claimed role, keep in mind:
> 
> 
> > Roles will be based on your choice of mafia game, though the explanations may be a bit... odd. The GM's brain works about as well as his car.
> ...


on this: my role has a huge rambling backstory explaining how it relates thematically to the storyline in anarchist berlin cyberpunk mafia, berlin 2070. but mechanically speaking, neither it nor anything like it were in that game.

but that's not to say everyone else's is necessarily like that too, of course.


----------



## qenya (Aug 8, 2022)

qenya said:


> anarchist berlin cyberpunk mafia, berlin 2070


fuck

*anarchist cyberpunk mafia, berlin 2070


----------



## Zori (Aug 8, 2022)

anarchist berlin mafia


----------



## Mawile (Aug 8, 2022)

qenya said:


> on this: my role has a huge rambling backstory explaining how it relates thematically to the storyline in anarchist berlin cyberpunk mafia, berlin 2070. but mechanically speaking, neither it nor anything like it were in that game.
> 
> but that's not to say everyone else's is necessarily like that too, of course.


i have a short backstory attached to mine that made me go "ok yea checks out" for ooctvt and also my role does not mechanically exist in ooctvt (but to be fair, a lot of my ooctvt roles+oneshots were nonstandard for tcodmafia)


----------



## Mawile (Aug 8, 2022)

Mawile said:


> a lot of my ooctvt roles+oneshots were nonstandard for tcodmafia


me planning ooctvt: what is the most nonsense i can possibly put in a game


----------



## Zori (Aug 8, 2022)

my role has a short backstory about how i came to be a snitch and then came to be a snitchn't
my role (obviously) doesnt exist in gym leaders choice pokemafia but it is definitely flavored around jasmine in a way that i think checks out
i dont think its worth me elaborating on that thugh


----------



## Zori (Aug 8, 2022)

Mawile said:


> Mawile said:
> 
> 
> > a lot of my ooctvt roles+oneshots were nonstandard for tcodmafia
> ...


answer: a mafia sandwich vendor that also has a 1-shot ability to die in place of the mafia factional kill
(it was a really funny role tbf)


----------



## M&F (Aug 8, 2022)

Mawile said:


> Mawile said:
> 
> 
> > a lot of my ooctvt roles+oneshots were nonstandard for tcodmafia
> ...


so me and herbe hydraing for that one fit right into the theme, I see

to be clear btw, I didn't mean to imply that most roles in here are going to match 1:1 with something from their origin games; I just figured that the two things I've mentioned would be things that would've stuck out in RNP's mind as parts of his experience having played the game. I think it's safe to assume, say, that RNP's not going around checking the role PMs at every endgame to go "aha, technically there was a Gladiator/Thingdoer in gym leader choice mafia".

also, btw, zori, clarify me one thing in particular here: which of these are you claiming exactly?
-your alignment is third-party, and inspect as third-party, but got worried you might be checked for town or not-town
-your alignment is third-party, but inspect as snitch
-your alignment is snitch, and you just happen to have an unique wincon regardless


----------



## Zori (Aug 8, 2022)

M&F said:


> -your alignment is snitch, and you just happen to have an unique wincon regardless


as far as i can tell, its this one


----------



## mewtini (Aug 8, 2022)

oh shit i forgot this started!!! get hype

i am “at” “work” but i will catch up. wanted to say hi though.


----------



## mewtini (Aug 8, 2022)

wait im so depressed who the hell killed stryke. i wanted the king of new meta


----------



## Herbe (Aug 8, 2022)

qenya said:


> RedneckPhoenix said:
> 
> 
> > Step on a beehive, one of your buddies would be sprayin’ the Raid
> ...


we are /criminals,/ qenya


----------



## mewtini (Aug 8, 2022)

hardclaim not mafia because i never would’ve let this kill happen. I was literally thinking this morning that i was excited for New Stryke


----------



## qenya (Aug 8, 2022)

Herbe said:


> qenya said:
> 
> 
> > RedneckPhoenix said:
> ...


yeah but we're like. the good kind of criminals. all about that social responsibility. nahmsaying. right?


----------



## Mawile (Aug 8, 2022)

tinfoil hat posting really quickly because my brain keeps thinking of wild outlandish stuff and i simply need to get it out there. i don't actually know if i believe this theory but i want to be able to go "i told you so" if it's true

so power plant pokemafia (also an rnp game) had Weird Stuff going on thanks to the following:


Redstrykephoenix said:


> At the beginning of the game we gave ourself a few Fuck Points with which to mess with the town to keep up the façade.


what if there's something equally as weird going on here. my tinfoil hat theory is that rnp killed stryke and that stryke was never meant to actually play this game


----------



## Herbe (Aug 8, 2022)

*explode mawile*


----------



## Herbe (Aug 8, 2022)

just kidding lmao thats not actually my role


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Aug 8, 2022)

Herbe said:


> *explode mawile*


just kidding lmao thats not actually their role


----------



## qenya (Aug 8, 2022)

that friedship didn't last long...


----------



## qenya (Aug 8, 2022)

oh phew. (i must wait 7 seconds before performing this action


----------



## Herbe (Aug 8, 2022)

RedneckPhoenix said:


> Herbe said:
> 
> 
> > *explode mawile*
> ...


see he gets it


----------



## Herbe (Aug 8, 2022)

qenya said:


> that friedship didn't last long...


fried-ship ^w^ cooked!!


----------



## qenya (Aug 8, 2022)

godduckingfammit


----------



## Mawile (Aug 8, 2022)

Herbe said:


> *explode mawile*


noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Mawile (Aug 8, 2022)

*explode herbe  *


----------



## Mawile (Aug 8, 2022)

lol wouldn't that be funny if that was my role (it's not)


----------



## qenya (Aug 8, 2022)

guys please :((((( good friends should be there for one another!!!! just need a little understanding...


----------



## qenya (Aug 8, 2022)

oh phew. (i must wait 5 seconds before perf


----------



## Herbe (Aug 8, 2022)

Mawile said:


> *explode herbe *


poof!!!!!


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Aug 8, 2022)

Mawile said:


> *explode herbe *


alright it's less funny the second time


----------



## Zori (Aug 8, 2022)

*explode*


----------



## qenya (Aug 8, 2022)

oh oops i should actually play the game too instead of meming.

zori at this point what you're describing is literally just miller. like not even "might as well be miller". a town-aligned person who flips as scum is the definition of a miller. and you know that. so i have to wonder why not just claim miller. why the circumlocution


----------



## M&F (Aug 8, 2022)

okay I've had enough of this

*explode RedneckPhoenix*


----------



## qenya (Aug 8, 2022)

i am no longer rising to the bair


----------



## Mawile (Aug 8, 2022)

i think we should all take turns exploding until either we get through everyone or someone actually explodes


----------



## qenya (Aug 8, 2022)

fuck

bait


----------



## Mawile (Aug 8, 2022)

qenya said:


> bair











						Back aerial
					

A back aerial attack is an aerial attack that can be performed in midair by pressing the attack button and tilting the control stick in the direction opposite to which the character is facing...




					www.ssbwiki.com


----------



## qenya (Aug 8, 2022)

Mawile said:


> qenya said:
> 
> 
> > bair
> ...


yes. that.


----------



## Zori (Aug 8, 2022)

because thats how it was laid out in my rolecard mostly


----------



## sanderidge (Aug 8, 2022)

i don't remember when mawile said this and i'm too lazy to go look for it but i did pick a game that i haven't played in


----------



## Herbe (Aug 8, 2022)

was rereading power plant pokemafia and found this quote from zori


Zori said:


> Day 1 miller claims are usually lightly town-indicative, because people forget that claiming miller is an option is wolf?
> so light townread there ig
> claiming miller after a redcheck is big bruh moment


thinking.,,.,.,.,,,, zori as someone who specifically remembers that claiming miller is an option as straightup wolf


----------



## Herbe (Aug 8, 2022)

i really don't think we lose anything lightly escorting *zori* out of the setup


----------



## Herbe (Aug 8, 2022)

i could be swayed but hey its a place to place a vote


----------



## Herbe (Aug 8, 2022)

Herbe said:


> i really don't think we lose anything lightly escorting *zori* out of the setup


(other than Friendship and Presence of zori of course rip friend)


----------



## Mawile (Aug 8, 2022)

maybe i should actually go and read what happened in some of these threads that people chose as their mafia choices


----------



## Mawile (Aug 8, 2022)

Zori said:


> M&F said:
> 
> 
> > -your alignment is snitch, and you just happen to have an unique wincon regardless
> ...


ok wait before i go digging into the archives and dealing psychic damage to myself w/ my old posts, what do you mean "as far as i can tell". does it not actually say your alignment/wincon


----------



## sanderidge (Aug 8, 2022)

Mawile said:


> maybe i should actually go and read what happened in some of these threads that people chose as their mafia choices


me trying to muster up the motivation to see what happened in the 90 pages of acnh mafia


----------



## Mawile (Aug 8, 2022)

sanderidge said:


> Mawile said:
> 
> 
> > maybe i should actually go and read what happened in some of these threads that people chose as their mafia choices
> ...


i think acnh is the one where i lost my mind because there were 2 doctors and i was one of them


----------



## M&F (Aug 8, 2022)

maybe this should be a collective effort. especially given that the people who actually GM'd a bunch of the games in question are present here

on that note, I guess I can do you guys some gym leader choice mafia cliffnotes soon


----------



## Mawile (Aug 8, 2022)

i can try to do some ooctvt cliffsnotes later today


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 8, 2022)

oh right this exists


----------



## M&F (Aug 8, 2022)

Zero Moment said:


> oh right this exists


more like this exits! *Explode ZeroM-*


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 8, 2022)

Zori's claim is. Certainly strange. But I honestly cannot imagine a threat to the town would go out of their way to draw this much attention to themself (especially since it seems that a number of players' first instinct is to lynch), and on the Alien side of things it would be wildly unlikely to be activated N0 while there's a death alongside it.


----------



## Mawile (Aug 8, 2022)

Mawile said:


> i can try to do some ooctvt cliffsnotes later today


*welcome to hell (mawile's out of context tv tropes mafia quotes mafia/ooctvt cliffnotes)*
i was going to read 95 pages of ooctvt but then i realized i don't have the brainspace for that. so here's this instead. i included links to vote histories (which have post numbers included in them), role pms, all night actions, and more

overlapping players with mcm2 (in no particular order):
- Despicable Meme (herbe and M&F)
- zori 
- qenya
- tbh^2 (mewtini)
- rnp

setup summaries + notes:
- summary of roles + role pms, exactly as they were sent: link
- full list of night actions: link
- the entire setup was power roles because i am a big fan of absolutely losing my mind
- i gave everyone a regular night action + a oneshot action + a fake passive that made them immune to something that wasn't actually in the game. rnp actually called my bluff on this because i forgot to fill in that part of my role PM template on his role PM
- the mafia were all ingroup (no outgroups)
- i had one 3p in the form of VM's warlock (needed to predict who was going to be yeeted each day in order to win)

bookmarks to each start + final votecounts + vote history per Day:
- day 1 start: link
- day 1 final votecount + history: link
- day 2 start: link
- day 2 final votecount + history: link
- day 3 start: link
- day 3 final votecount + history: link
- day 4 start: link
- day 4 final votecount + history: link
- day 5 start: link
- day 5 final votecount + history: link


----------



## Herbe (Aug 9, 2022)

my role is so absolutely barely related to the events of power plant pokemafia (like flavorwise theres a link but nothing eventwise) that it would be impossible to figure out what it is from guessing tbh


----------



## Herbe (Aug 9, 2022)

my fucking god 89 pages in ACNH? i barely remember what was happening there


----------



## Mawile (Aug 9, 2022)

shoutout to past me for meticulously writing out every single night action and its results in ooctvt btw


----------



## Mawile (Aug 9, 2022)

Mawile said:


> also my role does not mechanically exist in ooctvt


ok now that i've actually looked at ooctvt for the first time in like a year, apparently i did include a potential action in it that's like an analogue to my role in this game


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Aug 9, 2022)

*24(ish) hours until End of Day.

Votes:
Zori (1): *Herbe (#115)


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Aug 9, 2022)

why does my shit keep switching timezones


----------



## M&F (Aug 9, 2022)

mmmmh. a cursory reread of all the poasting so far has not given me any particular reads I'd feel confident in. the thread is sleepy, but everyone posted. at best, all I can say is I'm townreading qenya (because, while I'm not saying it's impossible, you'd think a bonafide wolf would know what her faction is called-), and I'm reasonably inclined to believe that mewtini and Herbe would have been strongly opposed to Stryke being the N0 kill. ... although that does not exclude the possibility of a redirect shenanigan subverting the snitches' actual wishes on that front.



Zero Moment said:


> But I honestly cannot imagine a threat to the town would go out of their way to draw this much attention to themself (especially since it seems that a number of players' first instinct is to lynch), and on the Alien side of things it would be wildly unlikely to be activated N0 while there's a death alongside it.


a question though -- how confident are you exactly that this isn't an activated alien situation? (I'm plenty confident myself, but it should be noted that, historically speaking, I am alien bait-)

anyway, gym leader choice pokémafia cliffnotes in next post, hopefully we'll get some use out of them within the likely less than 24h


----------



## M&F (Aug 9, 2022)

*things that I'd single out as sufficiently part of gym leader choice mafia's legacy that RNP might have leaned on them for a role*
-first and foremost there's the central gimmick -- badges. on death, players had the ability to bestow badges upon other players; in turn, each player's role had some enhanced abilities which could be acitivated by expending earned badges. (in practice, this saw relatively little use, mostly because the mafia played outstandingly and ended up with a majority of the badges in their hands; and then, the townies who did get badges either didn't strike upon circumstances where their enhanced powers would be useful, or died before they just before they could make use of their badges. here's looking at you, enhanced The Thing that Mawile didn't get to fire off--)
-Zori, as a third-party player, was the first lynch out; in flavour, they were Jasmine and Amphy the famously sick Ampharos, and following the lynch, I got to write a great deal of funny-sad phasechange flavor involving Colress's misadventures in dealing with a traumatized electric generator
-and as mentioned, RNP randed miller -- and not just garden-variety miller either, but one who fires off a "by the way, this dude is mafia" at ANY players who targets 'em (which is just as well considering that, besides the jack-of-all-trades, this setup didn't have any actual alignment-checking inforoles, so the alarming results had to come from _somewhere_-)
-anyway, the game also famously dragged on quite a bit, seeing as most of the more active players got gobbled up in the middle stages of the game and the mafia was also well equipped to play defensively during the final stretch
-incidentally, Ys faking out a terrorist explosion and successfully getting the wagon off herself and onto qenya this way is the reason why qenya jumps if you say you're about to *explode her*---
-also Stryke had a (town) role that could only use its powers while dead; however, in attempting to get himself killed ASAP to use those powers, he managed to convince everyone they'd better steer clear of whatever was going on there, resulting in him being one of just four surviving players at the end-
-lastly, this game was probably THE fever pitch of the arguments between RNP and Hydreigon25, but I'd imagine RNP wouldn't want to base a role on _that_, for good reason

and I think that covers the highlights!


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 9, 2022)

M&F said:


> a question though -- how confident are you exactly that this isn't an activated alien situation? (I'm plenty confident myself, but it should be noted that, historically speaking, I am alien bait-)


Not 100%, but even so, the solution to deal with an activated alien is simply... do not vote them out. If they _were_ such, the town would have to rely on the grace of the snitches, or whatever vigilantes we may have.
Oh, oh, another theory. Zori could be a role inheritor, who took after Stryke. That sorta matches the flavor of the kill announcement, but there's little reason they'd hide that fact instead, I think.


----------



## Zori (Aug 9, 2022)

if im getting voted out today id like to know so i can do something important

it doesn't really matter but i still wanna help town even if i lose


----------



## M&F (Aug 9, 2022)

Zero Moment said:


> M&F said:
> 
> 
> > a question though -- how confident are you exactly that this isn't an activated alien situation? (I'm plenty confident myself, but it should be noted that, historically speaking, I am alien bait-)
> ...


well, therein lies the rub; even if we do opt against lynching Zori, there's been little proper activity to piece a well-put-together counterwagon from. almost hard to believe EoD is later today, at the rate we're going. none of y'all got anything more to share? we do need to decide on one plan of action or another.

(and speaking of EoD, someone's got to take the initative on negotiating for an EoD time that works out better for everyone, especially those of us who are east off eagleland. as an initial offer, how does five hours back from the current EoD time sound? that should make the same time as EoD was running in the MFia just now)



Zori said:


> if im getting voted out today id like to know so i can do something important
> 
> it doesn't really matter but i still wanna help town even if i lose


that said I gotta admit, I don't trust like that-


----------



## Mawile (Aug 9, 2022)

M&F said:


> a question though -- how confident are you exactly that this isn't an activated alien situation? (I'm plenty confident myself, but it should be noted that, historically speaking, I am alien bait-)


i know this question wasn't at me but to answer anyway: i'm concerned that this could be an activated alien situation. i'm not just saying that because i don't want zori out, but i have previously been concerned about activated aliens in games (and have also won as alien by saying stuff that doesn't add up/sounds concerning)



Zori said:


> if im getting voted out today id like to know so i can do something important
> 
> it doesn't really matter but i still wanna help town even if i lose


i am somewhat concerned by this quote tbh(^2). what do you mean by "something important"



M&F said:


> none of y'all got anything more to share?


i have nothing and that is why i have spent most of today memeposting


----------



## Zori (Aug 9, 2022)

i mean what i said

i dont feel super comfy outing it if my elim isnt set in stone yet beause i still want to win but
nya


----------



## Mawile (Aug 9, 2022)

so just to be clear:
- your wincon is to eliminate the snitches
- you are snitch-aligned
- you do not know who the snitches are
- you presumably have some kind of day action ("something important") that you would do before getting yeeted into a pit


----------



## Zori (Aug 9, 2022)

my currently strongest townread is probably M&F
just from how theyre putting a non-zero amount of work into the game

unlike me


----------



## sanderidge (Aug 9, 2022)

i had a whole longpost i typed up at 5:30am, decided it's smarter to not post at 5:30am, and slept on it, and now i _do _think it was smarter to sleep on it because i was thinking that "vig shoots zori who is an alien who becomes activated immediately" was an extremely convoluted and unlikely circumstance but i am increasingly convinced that it is what happened


----------



## sanderidge (Aug 9, 2022)

which is kind of stressful because then who do we yeet lmao but it does cut through the circular "wtf is going on" i was chewing on yesterday


----------



## sanderidge (Aug 9, 2022)

M&F said:


> (and speaking of EoD, someone's got to take the initative on negotiating for an EoD time that works out better for everyone, especially those of us who are east off eagleland. as an initial offer, how does five hours back from the current EoD time sound? that should make the same time as EoD was running in the MFia just now)


this time works for me i think!! rn as is EOD is at a weird time for me and i can't guarantee i'll be awake for it (even though EOD is at 5pm for me and i really should be one of the people it works for lmao)


----------



## Herbe (Aug 9, 2022)

if a vig got zori i think they would have spoken up by now


----------



## Herbe (Aug 9, 2022)

warning against execution yk yk


----------



## sanderidge (Aug 9, 2022)

ohhh that makes sense


----------



## sanderidge (Aug 9, 2022)

in that case i'm pretty comfortable going *zori *then


----------



## Zori (Aug 9, 2022)

okay so
during the day i can ask somebody for a secret potion
if i approach a snitch in this way i get found out and leave the game defeated
i havent used it yet because i didnt want to lose randomly d1 when im not confident in anyone

idk who to use it on
ill probably use it on someone like mewt or zm because they seem like useful slots to know the alignment of
i didnt claim this because i didnt want to get nightkilled originally


----------



## M&F (Aug 9, 2022)

arr, love to be in the middle of typing a post when something important comes up


----------



## Mawile (Aug 9, 2022)

Zori said:


> okay so
> during the day i can ask somebody for a secret potion
> if i approach a snitch in this way i get found out and leave the game defeated
> i havent used it yet because i didnt want to lose randomly d1 when im not confident in anyone


can i ask more about how this works? a couple questions:
- do you have to post this publicly in the thread or is it done in PMs
- is it just you who knows the alignment of the person you're getting a potion from (aka, will there be a modpost in thread to confirm if you hit a snitch)


----------



## Mawile (Aug 9, 2022)

Mawile said:


> post this publicly


meaning, like do you have to activate it in-thread ooctvt style


----------



## Zori (Aug 9, 2022)

Mawile said:


> can i ask more about how this works? a couple questions:
> - do you have to post this publicly in the thread or is it done in PMs
> - is it just you who knows the alignment of the person you're getting a potion from (aka, will there be a modpost in thread to confirm if you hit a snitch)


its in PMs
im guessing that if i hit a snitch then rnp will just say i died and nothing else but ill announce my target beforehand so there wont be any ambiguity who i picked


----------



## Mawile (Aug 9, 2022)

ok cool! so that means that hypothetically, you could easily fake a result by saying you're using it on person X (who is a snitch), actually using it on person Y (that you know isn't a snitch), coming back and going "ok yeah X isn't mafia"


----------



## Zori (Aug 9, 2022)

yea
which is fair but theres also nothing i can do about that


----------



## Zori (Aug 9, 2022)

i can confirm that leaving the game is different from dying

i can try to hit a snitch to prove myself but that comes with the problem of not knowing who they are


----------



## Mawile (Aug 9, 2022)

like i'm not saying i believe you, but i'm not saying i don't. there's a couple potential worlds here
1. if you're activated alien, this is a weird day action claim because you're kind of trying to get us to keep you around
2. if you're regular mafia and don't have this day action and were faking weird combo miller earlier toDay, then this is an easy day action claim to fake since would all be in DMs. you could "prove yourself", prevent yourself from getting yeeted toDay, and then you can pose as an investigator long-term
3. if you're actually basically outgroup mafia with a unique wincon, then this is a really weird day action to have since you basically can't use it to further your wincon (since using it on someone that you don't know the alignment of would kick you out of the game)


----------



## M&F (Aug 9, 2022)

okay, so -- assuming that claim is truthful, this is useful information, and frankly would have been fine to volunteer earlier; sordid little info we'd get out of a contextless dead zori, after all. ... well, assuming also the truth of that instant lose condition in case of mob kill, it wouldn't have been fine for _Zori_, but I mean like, for town-

however, that assumption is doing a lot of heavy lifting. by now we're ostensibly looking at a claim of uh, checks notes... miller weak cop survivor, with a bunch of additional nuts and bolts. to the tune that you're essentially a family-aligned player who scans snitch under all circumstances and also singularly loses if you so much as sneeze, let alone use your role power the way it's typically intended.

yeah, color me unconvinced. the far more likely scenario is that it's simply a fakeclaim spinning out of control, with this latest bit being far from an uncommon move: claiming a useful power last-second on the offchance that you'll get a second chance out of it. not helping matters the least is that, while it's not out of the ordinary for a setup to contain a gradient of how complicated each role is, the one I got is far less elaborate than this.

now, I do agree with Zero Moment that the safest procedure for dealing with a possible live alien is to play the long game, and we certainly can afford to do it D1. on the other hand, Herbe is right that, absent anyone piping up within these entire 48 hours, the odds of us missing a real alien-activating hazard around here are low. not zero, mind you, but waiting for guarantees doesn't work in mafia

so godspeed *Zori* -- and if you are a live alien after all, I'll take solace in that you're not even being original in playing me like a fiddle-


----------



## M&F (Aug 9, 2022)

(but also, if the claim is actually 100% real, I look forward to witnessing RNP's embarassment on the topic.)


----------



## sanderidge (Aug 9, 2022)

at this point i'd rather yeet zori (and risk the mmmaybe d1 alien win? even though i don't think that's a big possibility anymore? also honestly d1 alien wins are hilarious) because the simplest explanation for all of this imo is "really badly crafted scum fakeclaim"

this claim is alarmingly falsifiable and also, like mawile said, i don't see how the claimed ability can help any of your possible wincons? "daytime investigator with a big drawback if you're wrong", i could see making sense for town mmmaybe??? but by your own word you are not _actually _town, soooo


----------



## sanderidge (Aug 9, 2022)

(rip zori i know you tend to get killed very early in mafia games but i also... do not know what else we could do productively today)



M&F said:


> (but also, if the claim is actually 100% real, I look forward to witnessing RNP's embarassment on the topic.)


also looking forward to this if it's true lmao


----------



## Mawile (Aug 9, 2022)

oh yeah i actually forgot to vote *zori* in my tiny little analysispost LOL


----------



## Mawile (Aug 9, 2022)

if you actually are an activated alien then GG honestly you deserve the win


----------



## M&F (Aug 9, 2022)

fwiw it also comes to be that, if the whole "I'm snitch aligned but don't win with the snitches" thing is true, it may still not preclude zori counting favourably towards the core snitches' win condition, so at that point it's like -- do we stick with a highly unreliable chance to maybe get an alignment check, or do we simply put the core snitches on the backfoot?

like, rip to zori's wincon, but you can imagine where town's priorities lie here


----------



## qenya (Aug 9, 2022)

helo i am here for probably the last time before eod

still processing zoristuff but just wanna say quickly;


M&F said:


> I'm townreading qenya (because, while I'm not saying it's impossible, you'd think a bonafide wolf would know what her faction is called-)


as much as i myself know this is a correct conclusion, it's bad logic. missing the name of the scum faction would be like the easiest possible form of wolftheatre. don't treat it as AI


----------



## Zori (Aug 9, 2022)

im going to target herbe i think unless anyone has objections

like would it be better if someone else picked my target


----------



## mewtini (Aug 9, 2022)

ok i forgot EoD was coming up today. sorry i've been dead, i just switched work teams (my first day was yesterday) so i've been going a little insane. but i promise i'll catch up by toMorrow and vibe.

i can't be around that much pre-EoD today (when does it end? 6hrs from now?) and i have literally zero voting prospects because i have barely barely read, but if anyone has the time/is willing to sum things up for me, it would be much appreciated. tyty


----------



## M&F (Aug 9, 2022)

qenya said:


> M&F said:
> 
> 
> > I'm townreading qenya (because, while I'm not saying it's impossible, you'd think a bonafide wolf would know what her faction is called-)
> ...


it's true that it wouldn't be hard to fake it!

however you're not going to be slick and convince me you were maybe faking it, take the L-


----------



## qenya (Aug 9, 2022)

Mawile said:


> so just to be clear:
> - your wincon is to eliminate the snitches
> - you are snitch-aligned
> - you do not know who the snitches are
> - you presumably have some kind of day action ("something important") that you would do before getting yeeted into a pit


@mewtini this seems to be the clearest summary of zori's claim (she explains her day action further down the page)


----------



## mewtini (Aug 9, 2022)

yeah i agree with mf. it isn't hard to fake it but i don't think it's the sort of thing normally done purposefully. you can wifom and logic tunnel it etc. obviously wouldn't be a ride or die read factor but it is something


----------



## mewtini (Aug 9, 2022)

mewtini said:


> yeah i agree with mf. it isn't hard to fake it but i don't think it's the sort of thing normally done purposefully. you can wifom and logic tunnel it etc. obviously wouldn't be a ride or die read factor but it is something


my only microread of the day lmfao


----------



## sanderidge (Aug 9, 2022)

sanderidge said:


> M&F said:
> 
> 
> > (and speaking of EoD, someone's got to take the initative on negotiating for an EoD time that works out better for everyone, especially those of us who are east off eagleland. as an initial offer, how does five hours back from the current EoD time sound? that should make the same time as EoD was running in the MFia just now)
> ...


rip i misremembered. eod is at 9pm for me not 5pm. but either way five hours back is good


----------



## mewtini (Aug 9, 2022)

ok, yeah, so i think i did have the right idea of EoD. you're in pacific right?


----------



## sanderidge (Aug 9, 2022)

yep! currently 3:16pm for me


----------



## mewtini (Aug 9, 2022)

5hrs back would actually really suck for me ngl because i'm on basically a 10-6 work schedule so that would push EoD right during my work hours (and i wouldn't be available for the last several hours)

9 (current time) would normally be fine on a day that isn't today. but if the 5hrs back one works better for everyone else i can just suffer.


----------



## qenya (Aug 9, 2022)

idrc about eod time - 5hrs back would at least put it in waking hours for me but in practice i'm usually exhausted enough in the evenings these days that i can't focus much anyway. as i discovered in the last game lmao. so everyone else feel free to decide without me


----------



## mewtini (Aug 9, 2022)

i just skimmed and i guess my vibes will be way different from everyone else's because i don't really have, like, thread context or knowledge of how things felt In The Moment. that being said, birds eye level, i don't know why w!zori comes with that claim right out of the gate? it seems like a very 3p thing to do


----------



## mewtini (Aug 9, 2022)

i think either way she's non-town so i'm not going to really push back against this (and i also don't really know if i'm even going to vote considering that i'll have clocked, like, cumulatively half an hour inthread by EoD) but that's about where i am i think


----------



## mewtini (Aug 9, 2022)

reminder to myself that if she flips anything but w i want to take a decent look at what happened today because this is a really easy/beneficial push from a prowolf perspective


----------



## mewtini (Aug 9, 2022)

ok bye. the ever-present machine that is the Tech Industry is calling me. glgl


----------



## qenya (Aug 9, 2022)

anyway honestly this claim still seems so unlikely as to be unbelievable to me. unless zori's rolecard is purposely written to be obtuse, treating "alignment" and "flip" and "wincon" as all distinct, which i suppose can't be ruled out

mewt, i agree with you that it doesn't generally seem like a sensible strat for a wolf, but i think it could plausibly be an outgroup wolf signalling (and hoping our fear of aliens keeps her alive)


----------



## mewtini (Aug 9, 2022)

qenya said:


> i think it could plausibly be an outgroup wolf signalling


that's a good point. i kinda forgot that lost wolves exist.


----------



## M&F (Aug 9, 2022)

mewtini said:


> 5hrs back would actually really suck for me ngl because i'm on basically a 10-6 work schedule so that would push EoD right during my work hours (and i wouldn't be available for the last several hours)
> 
> 9 (current time) would normally be fine on a day that isn't today. but if the 5hrs back one works better for everyone else i can just suffer.


oh, by no means, any of us Just Suffering has got to be at least a last resort. what do you suggest?



mewtini said:


> reminder to myself that if she flips anything but w i want to take a decent look at what happened today because this is a really easy/beneficial push from a prowolf perspective


and given how much energy seems to have been placed here into confounding the meaning of a snitch check/flip, I will eat my socks on camera if zori flips villa lmao. third-party maybe, but villa seems out of the question even at the most benign reading of the situation


----------



## mewtini (Aug 9, 2022)

im just sad because i never get to play a game with her where she lives past d1.


----------



## mewtini (Aug 9, 2022)

yeah like i said she's definitely non-town 100% of the time, i said the thing about wolf push because it would still help their ratios, lol. but i also did totally forget that outgroup is a possibility.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Aug 9, 2022)

honestly i chose this time for eod cuz it's right after the latest point at which i may be scheduled to work at my current job and is theoretically safe for the job i'm prepping to switch to

maybe

i dunno tbh


----------



## sanderidge (Aug 9, 2022)

god same.


----------



## sanderidge (Aug 9, 2022)

Zori said:


> anyways
> the good news is that im like
> a snitch
> but one that has to kill the others
> ...





qenya said:


> mewt, i agree with you that it doesn't generally seem like a sensible strat for a wolf, but i think it could plausibly be an outgroup wolf signalling (and hoping our fear of aliens keeps her alive)


given that this was one of her earliest posts i do think that "frantic signaling that went very wrong" makes sense


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Aug 9, 2022)

it is much easier to count votes from my computer than from my phone
speaking of,

*Zori (4): *Herbe (#115), Sande(#149), M&F (#159), Mawile (#163)

*~5.5 hours till EoD*


----------



## mewtini (Aug 9, 2022)

M&F said:


> oh, by no means, any of us Just Suffering has got to be at least a last resort. what do you suggest?


basically anytime after 6 pacific. i can be here during the evenings, and tbh for the whole last year i've just been playing mafia with you guys during the workday, it's just that i'm Actually trying to do my job now that i've moved to a new team lmfao


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Aug 9, 2022)

if i missed anyone you may yell at me.


----------



## Mawile (Aug 9, 2022)

qenya said:


> mewt, i agree with you that it doesn't generally seem like a sensible strat for a wolf, but i think it could plausibly be an outgroup wolf signalling (and hoping our fear of aliens keeps her alive)


imo it would be an absolutely WILD outgroup wolf signal to go "hi i'm on your side but also i want you Dead pls do not kill me"


----------



## Herbe (Aug 9, 2022)

Zori said:


> im going to target herbe i think unless anyone has objections
> 
> like would it be better if someone else picked my target


picking my slot over mf or mewtini like you suggested earlier?

also if she wants them dead but has no ostensible way to actually kill them then like what the fuck is even goin on there. idk i do kinda side with the signaling tailspin theory


----------



## Zori (Aug 9, 2022)

the saddest part for me is probably that i could have just shut up about any of this and come out lategame trying to solidify all the townies and had the solve  

about to submit on herbe
if i die here glgl
otherwise glgl i guess but in like 5 hours instead


----------



## Zori (Aug 9, 2022)

ignore that
im not about to submit
hhhhhhhhhhhhh

indecision.


----------



## Zori (Aug 9, 2022)

mewtini
final answer
glgl


----------



## mewtini (Aug 9, 2022)

im actually like sad right now


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 9, 2022)

betrayal


----------



## mewtini (Aug 9, 2022)

oh i wasnt talking about her picking my slot


----------



## sanderidge (Aug 9, 2022)

literally what will it take for there to be a tcodfia where zori lives past d1


----------



## Zori (Aug 9, 2022)

_ opens eyes slowly_

 good news guys?


----------



## Herbe (Aug 10, 2022)

did you get your response ?!?! what has happened,,,,,


----------



## mewtini (Aug 10, 2022)

i thought it was about how she's going to die d1 once again LMAO


----------



## Mawile (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## Zori (Aug 10, 2022)

* Herbe*
have a migraine
probably wont matter anyways


----------



## Herbe (Aug 10, 2022)

mais pourquoi


----------



## sanderidge (Aug 10, 2022)

i hope your migraine goes away soon ;w;


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Aug 10, 2022)

i am genuinely struggling so much with timezones and my computer clock changing on its own that i do not know if eod is in 20 minutes or an hour and 20 minutes


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Aug 10, 2022)

send a tech support agent


----------



## Zori (Aug 10, 2022)

day started 46h 10m ago iirc


----------



## Zori (Aug 10, 2022)

uhh
46:50*
1:10 from now would be 48h from Sod


----------



## Herbe (Aug 10, 2022)

RedneckPhoenix said:


> send a tech support agent


Mewtiniiiiiiiiiii


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Aug 10, 2022)

figured it out eventually dw


----------



## M&F (Aug 10, 2022)

*zori's migraine*

but yeah, much as it feelsbad, I've got my wincon to stay after there; hopefully next time we can be on the same side!


----------



## Mawile (Aug 10, 2022)

RedneckPhoenix said:


> i am genuinely struggling so much with timezones and my computer clock changing on its own that i do not know if eod is in 20 minutes or an hour and 20 minutes


have you considered: put your computer on UTC, the Coordinated Universal Time


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Aug 10, 2022)

Mawile said:


> RedneckPhoenix said:
> 
> 
> > i am genuinely struggling so much with timezones and my computer clock changing on its own that i do not know if eod is in 20 minutes or an hour and 20 minutes
> ...


it was the damn forum time i still had it on eastern from when i lived in michigan and just never noticed until i started running another gane


----------



## Zori (Aug 10, 2022)

okay so
in the last 30 minutes to explain my vote on herbe
i just dont suuuper like the way they were like "hmmyes we vote zori now" without actually doing that much analysis themselves about it
like mawile and m&f both did deep dives into their respective games they hosted and tried to draw conclusions about them
zm is doing the ordinary
sande is uh. doing a sande thing which makes sense but also.
idk i suddenly forgot words

my thoughts are something like
mewt >>> mf > mawile qenya > sande > zm > herbe >> rnp
at some point in there it all gets really vague though and i wouldnt be like, awfully surprised if like herbe/zm were both town i guess
nya.


----------



## Zori (Aug 10, 2022)

good night all
im going to go try to get some good sleep
try not to miss me too much

nya-


----------



## Herbe (Aug 10, 2022)

goodluck with the headache



Zori said:


> herbe >> rnp


what is the chance the gm is scum haha

also i have irl stuff going on rn distracting me (commissions to work on etc) like i could try to do the deep dive i just really havent had a chance yet

i dont blame you for reading me as such due to low effort but sometimes thems tha breaks

(wondering if the day action thing zori did went through...??????)


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Aug 10, 2022)

*Night One: Isolation*

Swifty, conversation began in earnest. *Zori*, in particular, seemed earnest to discover the truth behind this incident. She began discussion with a surprising revelation: she was allied with the snitches who iced Junior, but was different somehow. This caused a bit of an uproar among the crowd of cavalier capos: what did it mean to be a good snitch? Was there some kind of inner ring of snitch double agents? Was Zori just lying? Was this the plan all along?

The capos eventually decided to take a field trip to Zori’s house, dodging the rain, and keeping Zori restrained. They’d soon confirm their suspicions; wiretaps and half-filled arrest reports led them all to one strong conclusion, enforced by concrete shoes and a swim in the river.

The only good snitch was a dead snitch.

*Zori has died. She was a Snitch.*​*Final Votecount:
Zori (4): *Herbe (#115), Sande(#149), M&F (#159), Mawile (#163)
*Herbe (1): *Zori (#206)


48 hours for night actions.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Aug 12, 2022)

*Day Two: Wine In Front Of Me*


The capos met up at the boss’s house again. All heads accounted for. Everyone was expecting a corpse to deal with, but fate seems to have postponed any more blood being spilled. As the capos readied themselves for another lengthy discussion, a few headed down to the wine cellar. Boss always leaves it unlocked for them, something about autonomy in the workplace. All the capos knew was that it held a veritable treasure trove of that red confidence booster. There seemed to be a little less on the shelves than usual, but the capos just shrugged, went back up to the table, and poured everyone a glass, from the same bottle, in clear view. No funny business.​
*Nobody has died.
Day Two has begun. 48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Herbe (Aug 12, 2022)

OuO


----------



## Mawile (Aug 12, 2022)

yooooo


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 12, 2022)

Hmmmmmm


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Aug 12, 2022)

forgot the pings 


Spoiler: pings



@Herbe 
@Zero Moment 
@qenya 
@sanderidge 
@M&F 
@Mawile 
@mewtini 
@RedneckPhoenix


----------



## qenya (Aug 12, 2022)

good news guys


----------



## sanderidge (Aug 12, 2022)

i love autonomy in my workplace!!!


----------



## mewtini (Aug 12, 2022)

good news guys

i have not read B) i keep forgetting when phase change is B)


----------



## sanderidge (Aug 12, 2022)

big mood


----------



## qenya (Aug 13, 2022)

fuckit. moving to policy yeet inactives

*@M&F* come defend yourself


----------



## Herbe (Aug 13, 2022)

zori shaking her fist in her grave that we took her out and let this big silence happen


----------



## Herbe (Aug 13, 2022)

man maybe i’ll have the energy to reread thread and do a silly little tier list or something


----------



## M&F (Aug 13, 2022)

I been sleepin and clearly so has the rest of the thread huh


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Aug 13, 2022)

*Votecount:

M&F (1)*: qenya (#231)


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Aug 13, 2022)

*9 hours until EOD.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 13, 2022)

damn did we really waste a day and a half to silence


----------



## M&F (Aug 13, 2022)

so, do we have a better idea than policy lynching me for being inactive for a while today after I spent most of the last day dragging this thread forward or


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 13, 2022)

I mean did you want to say anything in your defense?


----------



## M&F (Aug 13, 2022)

defense from what? sleepin?

like I'm just saying, I will OMGUS yall to the moon if you're just mining me for a roleclaim or sth


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 13, 2022)

But seriously though. Nobody has any sort of explanation for why there's no kill last night? No "hey I blocked [x] last night, they might be sus" or anything?


----------



## M&F (Aug 13, 2022)

if it was a roleblock, that'd give us an immediate suspect that we can follow up on, yeah; if it was a heal, though, it's not necessarily a good idea for the healer to out themself just to give us one confirmed townie

so I've been assuming this is why we haven't heard a peep, although I should probably not assume everyone's on the same wavelength wrt when to claim a possible killstopper


----------



## Herbe (Aug 13, 2022)

*zero moment* for right now, wagonbalance

i vaguely tierlistthought for a minute here and im pretty okay with mewtini being town cause i genuinely believe the strykeagony over there, and like mf said she spent a lot of energy dragging the thread forward and im good with letting her sit town, qenya im mid-highing cause i gotta admit i am so bad at telling when qenya is actually town and i do appreciate her policy yeet move, i think the folks i feel least good about overall are sande and ZM rn. also mawile my dear sweet mawile who has done nothing wrong ever in his life is mid-high like qenya. so for the sake of list:

(so hard to Actually Order bleh)
mewtini
qenya
mf
mawile

sande
zm


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 13, 2022)

smh my head


----------



## M&F (Aug 13, 2022)

I think I should also clarify that I don't expect to be, or recommend that anyone should, townread me just for having been active; I'm just saying, if the idea is to lynch an inactive, well, I only took my eyes off the thread for one day, there's undoubtedly more inactive out there

and I get the principle of voting me to push me into no longer sleeping, although I gotta say, I have no idea why qenya's vote is still on me after she's reacted to my presence in the thread. like, are you also actually SRing me or were you just hoping that'd slide by lazily


----------



## Herbe (Aug 13, 2022)

i have a roleclaim that i think could make things interesting tonight


----------



## Herbe (Aug 13, 2022)

unsleepy the thread


----------



## Herbe (Aug 13, 2022)

so my role is as an Illuminator which i think rnp just came up with out of nowhere and i just confirmed i can target myself with it. basically i can light up one persons house a night. everybody who targeted that person is revealed to everybody else. we all get a big message that we were all seen at this persons house. 

now ive been pretty fuckin unlucky thus far cause no-one visited mawile N0 and no-one visited MF last night so i have no way to cooberate this but like... seems like there could be some sort of scheme here to verify as town if ppl target me while i light my house up? and i don't die? or... idk i just wanted to offer this info up cause maybe we can put together a good scheme (i mean who knows if mafia has non-killing targeting actions)

but it would also townclear me as actually having this inforole


----------



## Herbe (Aug 13, 2022)

i do not think i have good enough luck to just land on the nightkill one night randomly (or predict it) or else i would try to do a gotcha but i think theres some strategic thing here we can do maybe idk i hope i didn't just massively blunder i just got tired of not seeing anyone yet and this game needs spice


----------



## M&F (Aug 13, 2022)

a public watcher, huh? that's an interesting claim -- seems pretty powerful, although not _that_ much moreso than a run-of-the-mill watcher. plus, I can see how it follows from the flavor, and the fact that you're providing a way to get yourself confirmed via modpost means this is either a reliable claim, or a pretty bold one-day gambit

the latter wouldn't exactly be necessary at this stage, although it would be necessary if Herbe were just seriously fucking bored as scum here, which isn't an impossibility by any means- regardless, though, this claim should be plenty safe to take at face value

if we do want to experiment and prove its truth regardless, we'll see who's willing to step up with a night action; regardless, though, now that Herbe is a claimed strong inforole, yeah, I'd imagine shining the light on yourself this coming Night would be a good way to catch the snitches with their pants down if they feel to take that out of the picture.

although that said, this possibility existing also makes it reasonably likely that the snitches may not want to take a chance, so, Herbe, you could take a chance yourself and shine the light on someone else regardless; it's kinda like one of those coinflip doc schemes, only instead of the payoff being to potentially protect a target, the payoff is to potentially get an entire snitch uncovered!

(oh, and by the way, hypothetical doc in our setup, if you're out there somewhere -- don't heal Herbe. it would probably not be good if you got caught up in the lights instead)


----------



## M&F (Aug 13, 2022)

oh, one thing though herb, do you know how your role interacts with blocking/negation? it'd suck if the snitches could turn it off and just kill you in silence, although at least, that's a lot of firepower they'd be needing to deploy against a single target


----------



## M&F (Aug 13, 2022)

by the way, @RedneckPhoenix, what's the tie policy around here? straight to rand, or would there be an extension?


----------



## Herbe (Aug 13, 2022)

M&F said:


> oh, one thing though herb, do you know how your role interacts with blocking/negation? it'd suck if the snitches could turn it off and just kill you in silence, although at least, that's a lot of firepower they'd be needing to deploy against a single target


no fucking clue tbh thats up to rnp in what order does what but regardless pls Don't roleblock me? anyone? uwu??


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Aug 13, 2022)

M&F said:


> by the way, @RedneckPhoenix, what's the tie policy around here? straight to rand, or would there be an extension?


i would rather not make the world's quietest mafia day go on even longer but if you all want an extension you can have it
if not i'll rand it


----------



## Herbe (Aug 13, 2022)

ok party at my house y'all target meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Herbe (Aug 13, 2022)

i think lemnt it rand tbh...


----------



## M&F (Aug 13, 2022)

very well! I'm down to rand -- just, let's make it even spicier, shall we?

*qenya*


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Aug 13, 2022)

agh what time is it


----------



## M&F (Aug 13, 2022)

RedneckPhoenix said:


> *9 hours until EOD.*


circa 3.5 hours since this


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Aug 13, 2022)

uh, like, *5 and a half hours* left? i think?
*Votecount:

M&F (1)*: qenya (#231)
*ZM (1)*: Herbe (#243)
*qenya (1)*: M&F (#257)


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Aug 13, 2022)

or something like that


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 13, 2022)

the spiciest rand


----------



## qenya (Aug 13, 2022)

M&F said:


> I think I should also clarify that I don't expect to be, or recommend that anyone should, townread me just for having been active; I'm just saying, if the idea is to lynch an inactive, well, I only took my eyes off the thread for one day, there's undoubtedly more inactive out there
> 
> and I get the principle of voting me to push me into no longer sleeping, although I gotta say, I have no idea why qenya's vote is still on me after she's reacted to my presence in the thread. like, are you also actually SRing me or were you just hoping that'd slide by lazily


neither, mostly i just assumed there would be a post coming after you announced your presence... the purpose of the vote was to prod into getting discussion moving. and when nothing of the sort presented itself i just went to eat some dinner hoping there would be some in a few hours when i checked back. to which, yay, success  

i admit though that if i didn't have any thoughts on you before, i am now kinda weirded out by the sudden OMGUS response. (no, explicitly stating that that's what you're doing doesn't make it less weird.) it seems quite a _you_ thing to do so i'm not dead set on holding it against you but... yeah not a great look


----------



## qenya (Aug 13, 2022)

Herbe said:


> i vaguely tierlistthought for a minute here and im pretty okay with mewtini being town cause i genuinely believe the strykeagony over there, and like mf said she spent a lot of energy dragging the thread forward and im good with letting her sit town, qenya im mid-highing cause i gotta admit i am so bad at telling when qenya is actually town and i do appreciate her policy yeet move, i think the folks i feel least good about overall are sande and ZM rn. also mawile my dear sweet mawile who has done nothing wrong ever in his life is mid-high like qenya.


hmm... hmm

i'm turning myself in circles thinking about this. i don't think i really agree with the mewtini read - she doesn't strike me as someone to let sentimentality get in the way (and plus it doesn't look great that she used the exact same line of reasoning to defend herself practically at start of Day yesterDay). she's sitting solidly null for me. perhaps even slightly lower since she keeps saying she'll read the thread and offer thoughts and then Not. i get there might be irl reasons for that tho obvs

likewise the mawile thing seems like basically nothing gamewise? lol in particular at him saying the exact same about you. towncore by memes. he did (like m&f) devote some effort yesterday to solving zori too, which is a good look

sande and zm i don't really disagree with, not really heard enough from them to draw a conclusion


----------



## qenya (Aug 13, 2022)

qenya said:


> likewise the mawile thing seems like basically nothing gamewise? lol in particular at him saying the exact same about you. towncore by memes. he did (like m&f) devote some effort yesterday to solving zori *though*, which is a good look


fixed (do not write Posts while sleepy, folks)


----------



## qenya (Aug 13, 2022)

idk. the current wagons feel arbitrary enough and have faced little enough resistance that they could easily be v/v/v. but that would leave an elimination of mewt/herbe/mawile/sande which... hnnnn... do we think there are really two snitches in there (assuming there were 3 originally? seems slightly high to me but maybe i'm wrong


----------



## Herbe (Aug 13, 2022)

yknow actually i do know mewtini absolutely hates being scum so maybe that is a point to throw in for low-effort suspicion


----------



## qenya (Aug 13, 2022)

re the roleclaim i am a bit paranoid that herbe might be something like "one-shot night action: kill yourself and everyone who targeted you tonight"

but you could WIFOM that for days


----------



## Herbe (Aug 13, 2022)

if we're three way randing anyway that feels like a very aha moment about mewtini hating being scum and also being low activity uhhhhh..... ill throw a *mewtini *vote instead


----------



## qenya (Aug 13, 2022)

well that escalated quickly

what was your reasoning behind voting for zm btw? just getting a second wagon rolling for the sake of it?


----------



## Herbe (Aug 13, 2022)

qenya said:


> well that escalated quickly
> 
> what was your reasoning behind voting for zm btw? just getting a second wagon rolling for the sake of it?


more or less. kinda low-ish activity but also pressuring mf more intensely than i expected based on what was basically a policy inactive vote in a very sleepy thread all around so like... idk. wanting to balance stuff out. nothing all that much more substantial than why im voting mewt now.


----------



## Mawile (Aug 14, 2022)

Mawile said:


> yooooo


i posted this last night with the intention of coming back today (irl day not mafia day) but then ended up both having a headache today and also playing final fantasy tactics a2: grimoire of the rift for almost the entirety of my waking time until now



Zero Moment said:


> But seriously though. Nobody has any sort of explanation for why there's no kill last night? No "hey I blocked [x] last night, they might be sus" or anything?


i was going to say "hey this sounds suspicious" but then i went back and skimmed through some of ZM's posts in other mafia threads (mafia of thrones, anarchist cyberpunk, power plant pokemafia) and apparently this is just a regular thing he does (and doesn't seem to be alignment indicative)



Herbe said:


> my dear sweet mawile who has done nothing wrong ever in his life


correct btw

for a tiny claim: i do have a night action that i *could* use on herbe tonight but i've been trying to figure out if there's something bastardy going on with it, and targeting herbe with it would not help me figure out if it's bastardy or not (i do not want to elaborate further on that toDay, maybe tomorrow)


----------



## qenya (Aug 14, 2022)

hmmmngh... this is so much harder when you know you can't be on for EoD and anything might happen before then


----------



## Mawile (Aug 14, 2022)

oh no i typed out that post and then 5 more posts appeared above mine. aaaa


----------



## qenya (Aug 14, 2022)

Mawile said:


> posted this last night with the intention of coming back today (irl day not mafia day) but then ended up both having a headache today and also playing final fantasy tactics a2: grimoire of the rift for almost the entirety of my waking time until now


EXCELLENT use of time (the game not the headache. sorry to hear about the headache


----------



## Mawile (Aug 14, 2022)

re: current wagons
i don't have any real opinion on any of them other than that i have a vague towncore from d0 that's like me/herbe/mewt but tbh it was just based on Vibes and not any Actual Real Substance

but like tbh right now i don't have any real feelings about the 3 main wagons (zm/m&f/mewt) enough to break the tie


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Aug 14, 2022)

i will literally extend the day if you want


----------



## qenya (Aug 14, 2022)

Mawile said:


> but like tbh right now i don't have any real feelings about the 3 main wagons (zm/m&f/mewt) enough to break the tie


the wagons are me/mf/mewt

but i will probably move off mf soon, i'm just debating internally where to


----------



## qenya (Aug 14, 2022)

well not to myself obviously. but i mean, to mewt or a new wagon


----------



## Mawile (Aug 14, 2022)

qenya said:


> Mawile said:
> 
> 
> > but like tbh right now i don't have any real feelings about the 3 main wagons (zm/m&f/mewt) enough to break the tie
> ...


i forgot that i can't tell when stuff is bold half the time when all the text is the same color (this was a problem when i was doing votecounts in ooctvt LOL)


----------



## Mawile (Aug 14, 2022)

qenya said:


> well not to myself obviously. but i mean, to mewt or a new wagon


if you were to create a new wagon, who are you considering as a wagon target


----------



## qenya (Aug 14, 2022)

honestly trying to think of one is what i'm having trouble with lmao

i don't want to go after you rn, and i wanna find out the deal with herbe's role, which leaves zm again or sande, neither of whom seem stellar candidates... but i suppose nobody else is either really


----------



## qenya (Aug 14, 2022)

eh fuckit. i may regret this but *mewtini*

now i sleep. good luck, fingers crossed


----------



## mewtini (Aug 14, 2022)

i won’t be able to engage or defend myself before EoD which i am sad about because i was really excited about this game and about my role but i 100% understand why someone would vote there lmao. life circumstances got suddenly very weird/busy right as the game began and while i think i can become useful if left alive it’s not like i have anything to substantiate that with.


----------



## M&F (Aug 14, 2022)

qenya said:


> M&F said:
> 
> 
> > I think I should also clarify that I don't expect to be, or recommend that anyone should, townread me just for having been active; I'm just saying, if the idea is to lynch an inactive, well, I only took my eyes off the thread for one day, there's undoubtedly more inactive out there
> ...


okay, yeah, I'll take it. it's one thing if you were planning on leaving the vote sitting there to just to be like "oh god oh no I forgot to take it off we ended up lynching family because no one else was talking", but since you were just out temporarily and did come back, well, no worse of a look on you than me Sleepin earlier was. ... or well, I'm taking your word on whether you're not only back now because you'd gotten put up for randing, anyway. in any case, though, that's going to be an *unvote* for now

anyways -- mewtini, eh? I'm not feeling that wagon strongly enough to throw my lot in with it, but seeing as-- oh great, there she is, abort post-


----------



## mewtini (Aug 14, 2022)

RedneckPhoenix said:


> i will literally extend the day if you want


i would take this if only because tonight is going to be some of the first free time i’ve had all week


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Aug 14, 2022)

*24 hour extension*


----------



## mewtini (Aug 14, 2022)

also skimming back i saw someone mention that i hate being scum which, is a fair read, but my stupid self meta read is that scum!me wouldn’t defend a teammate the way d1 would’ve indicated


----------



## mewtini (Aug 14, 2022)

RedneckPhoenix said:


> *24 hour extension*


ok slay thank you

i’ll be busy for the next few hours but i will be here later tonight \o/


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 14, 2022)

I'll vote for *RP extending the day* — oh damn he did it already.


----------



## M&F (Aug 14, 2022)

for all the earlier radio silence we're just absolutely ninjaing each other right now eh

EoD brainrot


----------



## M&F (Aug 14, 2022)

anyway, I stand by my earlier assessment of mewtini; I don't think she would've found Stryke to be such a tantalizing nightkill target as to outweigh her interest in him being in the game, nor do I imagine she's the sort to fake that intense emotional reaction as scumtheatre. I was still fine with letting the policy wagon make its way to the station in case that provided some science on the voters at the expense of not a huge percentage of the thread activity, but if mewtini _is_ going to be around more moving forward, I think I still want a better rail for us to ride on.

I may or may not be taking people at their word too often in this game where the central premise is that you lie to people


----------



## sanderidge (Aug 14, 2022)

help i got into pla again and forgot this was happening


----------



## M&F (Aug 14, 2022)

welcome back to the land of the living, sande!

have you thoughts on any of the stuff and incidents?


----------



## qenya (Aug 14, 2022)

zzz... snrk... HUHwhuzzgoinon

oh ok more time is cool

i don't really have any more ideas than i did last night but let's see what happens when the yanks wake up


----------



## sanderidge (Aug 14, 2022)

tfw you're an awake yank


----------



## sanderidge (Aug 14, 2022)

M&F said:


> welcome back to the land of the living, sande!
> 
> have you thoughts on any of the stuff and incidents?


unfortunately not really - i think i overcommitted when i signed up for this game rip. i burned myself out overthinking the zoriclaim stuff and at this point i'm kind of content to sit back and sheeple, which is admittedly not the best thing to be doing but i have no braincells rn


----------



## M&F (Aug 14, 2022)

ok, so, off to list off my reads and see if I can PoE from there

-MF is family, my uncle who works at RNP told me so
-as for mewtini, I've just explained why I'm mostly inclined to TR her at the moment; at the very least, it'll come down to how she posts now that her availability is on the up
-Herbe has been remarkably solvy this game, always taking the initiate -- it almost doesn't remind me of how shitpost-y and chaotic Herbe typically is in a game, but maybe they got all the chaos out of their system last MFia-
-ZM has always been a notoriously difficult one to read, a consummate lowposter no matter the alignment. I will say I get the impression he's been trying to wring blood from the stone as best as he can in this generally quiet game, and it gives me an above-average impression
-qenya I've tentatively settled my doubts about, so I'm moreso willing to lean on having a pretty funny reason to TR her-
-alas, as for sanderidge, burnout is not alignment-indicative- -- for what it's worth, I do recall that it prefers to play as wolf, so the odds of burnout in that situation would be lower, but that's nothing conclusive
-Mawile has been responsive and prestative generally -- but that's not the same thing as being solvy, per se. as best as I remember, he's not the type who abstains from being present in the thread while playing as scum, so, activity aside, I'd say I'm sitting at null at best with him

and well, nulll at best is marginally worse than having even one bullshit reason to TR, so I think I'm going to push *Mawile* and see where that goes. I'm normally not big on throwing the wagon on rails before anyone else's even read my speculation, but we have less than 24h and an existing wagon, so, I guess I'm not going to lose sleep over it


----------



## M&F (Aug 14, 2022)

oh yeah, I also forgot to regard and mention the whole "plausible roleclaim" situation wrt Herbe, that is a very significant factor. gj me


----------



## Mawile (Aug 14, 2022)

hello post coming Soon but i have to eat breakfast and also wake up first


----------



## Mawile (Aug 14, 2022)

Mawile said:


> for a tiny claim: i do have a night action that i *could* use on herbe tonight but i've been trying to figure out if there's something bastardy going on with it, and targeting herbe with it would not help me figure out if it's bastardy or not (i do not want to elaborate further on that toDay, maybe tomorrow)


ok so since today is day of roleclaim so that i do not get yeeted into a pit: my game is ooctvt! for reference, ooctvt is (potentially) known for a few things in particular:
- a LOT of info roles
- rnp's main role was completely useless
- everyone had misleading stuff in their role PMs

my role (paraphrased) is that i pick a person and then i will recieve information about them. the flavor goes into detail about how i cross-reference conversations and write down potentially incriminating things they've previously said. i thought the results were going to be straightforward until night 0's results came in, when i started to realize something was going to be weird and that flavor is maybe more relevant than i thought


NIGHT 0
n0 i targeted herbe, because herbe frequently does d1 accusations/votes and i wanted to know if they were doing it in good faith or not. i got the following results:


Herbe said:


> herbe's the town boy! he's the one who wins!!!!


now you'll notice here that it's just a direct quote from PPM. regardless of that, it made me go "ok so herbe is town" and i didn't really think much of the implications of how this result system works until day 1 when i started to go tinfoil hat mode


DAY 1
d1 i wanted to post this right off the bat because i had basically been told that herbe is town:


Mawile said:


> frens is when you have a bud
> herbe


also then at some point on d1, i started tinfoil hatting myself a bit because i remembered that this is an rnp game! so i was a little curious what would happen if i targeted someone who didn't post in the game they chose for their role, leading to this question:


Mawile said:


> also i don't know if everyone picked a game that they played in, but that's something i might do a little research on later


(note: i did not ever make this list because i forgot to.)

this post was because i realized that my role is *kind of* an analogue to my ooctvt wiki oracle (in spirit) (with more restrictions and also i get ominous responses through quotes instead of the wikipedia article for Egg as food):


Mawile said:


> Mawile said:
> 
> 
> > also my role does not mechanically exist in ooctvt
> ...



NIGHT 1
n1 i went for mewtini on the off chance that zori's claimed day action was real and that maybe i would get some useful information about her. please note the load-bearing word "useful" in that statement before reading the results i got

this was the result i got:


mewtini said:


> good news guys


which tells me basically nothing! i got this result and immediately went "ok so something's up, but i guess i can just take that as an indication that mewt is maybe town??"


DAY 2
i said i had this towncore from d0 to cover up that i actually targeted both these people and got some level of information about both of them (with the load-bearing assumption that mewt is maybe town):


Mawile said:


> i don't have any real opinion on any of them other than that i have a vague towncore from d0 that's like me/herbe/mewt but tbh it was just based on Vibes and not any Actual Real Substance


and now we're all caught up to now


----------



## Mawile (Aug 14, 2022)

tl;dr my role is probably some kind of bastard role that i was assuming would be more useful than it actually is. i'm going to find someone who never posted in the game they chose (maybe sande?) & target them toNight and see if i get anything out of that (and if i don't, then i know this is pretty much a bastard role)


----------



## M&F (Aug 14, 2022)

so your results are all direct quotes from the target players in the game they picked out? that's incredibly extra. still, not only is it in-character for RNP -- well, I may as well say it first opportunity I have lest I roleclaim later and someone accuses me of basing it off yours: my role has a similar thing built into it. in any case, I can now see what's had you particularly preoccupied with sussing out stuff based on the players' flavor picks

now, the way you've described the basic functionality of the role sort of reminds me of a rolecop, which is a role that can be run with either main alignment but is primarily seen in wolf factions -- however, the results you're getting appear to be in line with how a regular cop functions, and that's a role that's, in most cases and likely this one included, useless as scum. _however_, it's also possible you're not sharing the actual results of your investigations; if you were a snitch rolecop, it wouldn't do much good to volunteer to town information that could simply be kept in the in-group's hands. I'll also say that your one unambiguous result being the alignment of a player who is presently very highly SRable as-is isn't the best of looks, although doctoring quotes specifically for this sort of hedging seems less than simple to say the least, and there _is_ the matter of that D1 breadcrumb

ugh, now I'm the one who's tinfoiling to hell


----------



## Mawile (Aug 14, 2022)

M&F said:


> so your results are all direct quotes from the target players in the game they picked out?


yep! that's why i want to see what i get if i target someone who never spoke in the game they chose



M&F said:


> I'll also say that your one unambiguous result being the alignment of a player who is presently very highly SRable as-is isn't the best of looks, although doctoring quotes specifically for this sort of hedging seems less than simple to say the least, and there _is_ the matter of that D1 breadcrumb


yeah i wanted to do the herbe breadcrumb in a way that looks like "ok this is probably just mawile memeing about stuff" LOL. honestly i probably should have targeted someone else who's harder for me to read (like zm or sande) n0, but i was fresh off reading some game (i literally cannot find the gamei'm thinking of) where someone posted a big list of games where herbe has immediately started accusing/trying to vote someone out d1 without much prior discussion and what their alignment was in each of those games (iirc it turned out that that was not very alignment indicative of them)


----------



## M&F (Aug 14, 2022)

Mawile said:


> but i was fresh off reading some game (i literally cannot find the gamei'm thinking of) where someone posted a big list of games where herbe has immediately started accusing/trying to vote someone out d1 without much prior discussion and what their alignment was in each of those games (iirc it turned out that that was not very alignment indicative of them)


that's the contest pokémafia that just finished I'm pretty sure


----------



## qenya (Aug 14, 2022)

oh wow that's an exceedingly detailed roleclaim

i was feeling weird about you and herbe both having the same "towncore" based only on vibes/memes and not anything concrete, but this allays that pretty nicely

now please excuse me while i work through the same paranoia as mampers at a slight time delay-


----------



## qenya (Aug 14, 2022)

@Mawile why would you assume your role is some hilariously convoluted bastard role and not just an alignment cop with a bit of obfuscation. the latter seems like a more obvious conclusion to me.


----------



## Mawile (Aug 14, 2022)

qenya said:


> why would you assume your role is some hilariously convoluted bastard role and not just an alignment cop with a bit of obfuscation


to be completely honest here: when i got the "good news guys" as an answer my brain simply latched onto "something is wrong here" -> potential bastard role and i legitimately did not think that it's just an alignment cop until both you and m&f mentioned that


----------



## Mawile (Aug 14, 2022)

that being said if i die tonight you know why


----------



## Mawile (Aug 14, 2022)

("you" in the general sense not at you specifically qenya)


----------



## M&F (Aug 14, 2022)

well, on the one hand my doubts aren't settled exactly -- but on the other hand, I wasn't wolfreading Mawile _that_ hard anyway, so I think I'd rather see what he comes up with for another Day at least. it may likely be worth the risk, eh?

so moving up on the PoE, *sanderidge* is next. this may or may not be a mercy, too-


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Aug 14, 2022)

someone do the votecount for me i have to do a bit of driving

*6 and a half hours left?* ish? i've been doing paperwork all bloody day sorry


----------



## M&F (Aug 14, 2022)

herbe and qenya are on mewtini, I'm on sande


----------



## Mawile (Aug 14, 2022)

so if i assume that mewt's "good news guys" is actually an obfuscated town result (and herbe's town quote is also a town result), then that puts us at the following alignments:

town: mawile, herbe, mewt
mafia: zori
3p: stryke
unknown: zm, qenya, m&f, sande

i'll help tie the vote for *sanderidge* right now since it's one of my unknowns


----------



## sanderidge (Aug 14, 2022)

wowee imagine actually being awake for mafia (it's me i'm awake for mafia. this is what you get for boldly declaring that it's good dayphase happens while you're awake)

idk if there's anything bad that can come of me claiming now, so i might as well?? i don't have a particularly useful role and it's currently useless now anyway. i have to collect fruit from people to unlock my actual power - once i get five pieces of fruit i get Something Nice, which i thiiink is a jack-of-all-trades set of oneshots sort of thing? the flavor lists off a bunch of the things you can do when you've eaten fruit in acnh the game, but that i refuse to get moving unless i've stocked up enough fruit to do everything i want to do. i get one piece of fruit passively every night and i can target someone to ask them for fruit at night. so currently i am pretty useless rip.

the one thing that miiiight be helpful for now is that i can tell if my target was roleblocked, because then i can't get any fruit from them. n0 i targeted mewt and she was blocked, so i didn't get anything; i haven't mentioned this until now because i didn't think it was relevant, since there was still a kill n0. i also targeted mewt last night and didn't get anything because i didn't read my pm carefully (and went "yeah i'm sure i want to target mewt" when rnp asked me if i was sure) and i only get one chance to ask a specific person for fruit lmao, so i wasted my action last night. so i am currently sitting at two pieces of fruit and unable to do anything directly useful until at minimum the Day after toMorrow, assuming i target someone who doesn't get blocked tonight.

anyway rip i do not have anything more useful than that. i also don't have scumreads on anyone - i acknowledge this is in part due to massive bias of "friends!!! i am playing game with friends!!! people that i have not gotten to play game with in a long time/ever!!!" and in part to my sleep schedule being extremely fucked rn. 

(email voice) Hope This Helps it is about all i have to offer for... basically the whole game


----------



## Mawile (Aug 14, 2022)

sanderidge said:


> once i get five pieces of fruit i get Something Nice, which i thiiink is a jack-of-all-trades set of oneshots sort of thing?


out of curiosity, if you reached 5 fruit, would you be able to fire off multiple oneshots in one night or can you only use one per night?


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 14, 2022)

hmmmmmmm
so based on sande's testimony, either 
1) mewt was blocked n0 by stryke, who immediately died
2) mewt was blocked n0 by _someone else_, who's still alive, and has thus far entirely declined to speak up on a day with no deaths

3) sande is a sussy baka

Mewtini, can you confirm that you could have been blocked n0?


----------



## mewtini (Aug 14, 2022)

i didn’t do anything n0

 also idek where to start catching up or if it’s worth


----------



## Mawile (Aug 14, 2022)

Mawile said:


> sanderidge said:
> 
> 
> > once i get five pieces of fruit i get Something Nice, which i thiiink is a jack-of-all-trades set of oneshots sort of thing?
> ...


actually you know what i did some math.  for you to get 5 fruit, you would need to have 2-3 independent, non-roleblocked targets on nights 0, 1, and 2, and you wouldn't be able to perform any actions until night 3, right?

let's take some deaths into account. if we assume that just one person dies every night while you're gathering your fruit (n0, n1, n2), and one person is yeeted every day until night 3 (d1, d2, d3), then that's 6 people dead, and only 3 alive at the start of n3. if we assume that another death occurs on n3, then there's only two people left to participate in d4, and we either have a town win or a mafia win by this point. (on top of this, you would need to be extremely careful to only ask for fruit from people who you think are immediately going to die, since you're locked out of getting fruit from them if you (1) ask them more than once and (2, presumably) if they're dead)

idk it seems like really weird balance to me to have a role that can either (1) can get completely hardlocked out of being able to perform its actions/oneshots (if you choose the wrong people earlygame and get stuck with a group of people lategame that you've already asked for fruit from), or (2) basically can't do anything until the game is basically completely over, the night before it's won (assuming you survive to that point and play a perfect game)


----------



## Herbe (Aug 15, 2022)

*unvote *for now


----------



## Herbe (Aug 15, 2022)

Zero Moment said:


> hmmmmmmm
> so based on sande's testimony, either
> 1) mewt was blocked n0 by stryke, who immediately died
> 2) mewt was blocked n0 by _someone else_, who's still alive, and has thus far entirely declined to speak up on a day with no deaths
> ...


mafia roleblocker is a possibility that comes to mind. that said -



Mawile said:


> idk it seems like really weird balance to me to have a role that can either (1) can get completely hardlocked out of being able to perform its actions/oneshots (if you choose the wrong people earlygame and get stuck with a group of people lategame that you've already asked for fruit from), or (2) basically can't do anything until the game is basically completely over, the night before it's won (assuming you survive to that point and play a perfect game)


yeah im on board with this criticism here. if it's legit i am Eyeing rnp abt his balance lmao. also mawile's alignmentcop claim and the whole quote method thing is so bizzarely not something i would expect him to make up as a lie (but like a really good one if it is) and somehow something i can buy rnp would come up with that by proxy im gonna trust the mewtini vread from that although i completely understand "good news guys" being vague/triggering paranoia lmao.


----------



## qenya (Aug 15, 2022)

hm the reason i asked mawile that question is that, while it does seem like an obvious conclusion, the cop explanation just kind of feels like it's too convenient, like he's trying to get us to believe it by making us come up with it ourselves... i kinda feel like i want to test the cop theory by yeeting someone on the list... but maybe that's too much paranoia and it's looping around to self-sabotage. hard to calibrate.

sande's claim is interesting. i agree that the maths don't really work out but i guess it could work if RNP expected fewer kills than a standard game, either from healers/blockers or maybe from the mafia not having a standard nightkill.

sande, why do you "thiiink" the reward for collecting 5 fruit is a set of oneshot powers?

in the interests of transparency in case there's a tracker, i did target mewt n0 (and mawile n1 fwiw) but i am not a roleblocker (and also not a cop, or i would've counterclaimed by now, haha). in fact while we're talking about roles, i'm kinda weirded out by how out-there all these claims are. mine is just an ordinary mafia role, it has a page on the mafiascum wiki and everything. bizarre. anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## qenya (Aug 15, 2022)

qenya said:


> sande, why do you "thiiink" the reward for collecting 5 fruit is a set of oneshot powers?


would help if i tagged @sanderidge lmao


----------



## mewtini (Aug 15, 2022)

qenya said:


> mine is just an ordinary mafia role, it has a page on the mafiascum wiki and everything. bizarre. anyone else in the same boat?


mine is as well
i haven’t seen any of the Out There claims yet but yeah my role is standard.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 15, 2022)

thirding on the bog-standard role bandwagon


----------



## mewtini (Aug 15, 2022)

ok i'm here fr. Now wtf do i do.


----------



## Herbe (Aug 15, 2022)

mewtini said:


> ok i'm here fr. Now wtf do i do.


dance


----------



## Herbe (Aug 15, 2022)

Herbe said:


> mewtini said:
> 
> 
> > ok i'm here fr. Now wtf do i do.
> ...


----------



## Herbe (Aug 15, 2022)

blah blah blah irl woes i don't think im going to be paying much attention or do very thinky brain at end of eod sorry


----------



## mewtini (Aug 15, 2022)

um. Um. preliminarily -- i don't know where im at other than like qenya/mawile/herbe/mf v in roughly that order but i also have kind of low confidence in that

i think i need to iso but fwiw i believe mawile's roleclaim


----------



## mewtini (Aug 15, 2022)

ok i think i'm going to go here for now because i just confbiased myself into seeing something from their EoD1 and i have approx 2 thoughts in my head total

*sanderidge*


----------



## mewtini (Aug 15, 2022)

im hanging around still i am just really braindead/low-motivation i'm sorry.


----------



## qenya (Aug 15, 2022)

mewtini said:


> ok i think i'm going to go here for now because i just confbiased myself into seeing something from their EoD1 and i have approx 2 thoughts in my head total
> 
> *sanderidge*


even if it seems like confbias, curious what it is?


----------



## mewtini (Aug 15, 2022)

qenya said:


> mewtini said:
> 
> 
> > ok i think i'm going to go here for now because i just confbiased myself into seeing something from their EoD1 and i have approx 2 thoughts in my head total
> ...


its progression on zori plus the fact that their iso feels coasty (moreso the second leading me to confbias into the first). it feels kinda cringe to talk about it when my zori narrative was pretty lazy but i could imagine a teammate having a similar pattern -- stalling the zori vote because of the activated alien worry (which i personally didn't really ever have on reading back rapidly during d1, so i guess i also don't have a great sense of why that theory was semi-common at the time) for like 1.5 irl days and then flipping onto the wagon once herbe was there

i haven't really gone through anyone else yet so maybe some comparison/perspective will change this all in the next like 5 minutes though lol


----------



## qenya (Aug 15, 2022)

hmm understandable

i'm afraid i can't wait for another ISO bc i have work in 6 hours but i think i'm gonna join you on *sanderidge*. this is not really because of anything you said (just unfortunate timing) but more the unease about its roleclaim + a certain amount of lack of other people to PoE if you let mawile vibe for now - which I am inclined to do despite what i said earlier, occam's razor.

anyway see y'all later! gl! don't die


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Aug 15, 2022)

epic rap battles of history

people trying to thoroughly comb posts
vs.
an ampersand


----------



## Herbe (Aug 15, 2022)

roleclaim suspicions plus i already sr them a while ago, *sande*, feels redundant but eh why not


----------



## M&F (Aug 15, 2022)

fwiw I would not be that quick to discount the possibility of a janky and not super well balanced role being at play in the setup, although I do agree that the matter at the very least renders the roleclaim as given less than bulletproof

above all else though, I'm struggling to see the connection between the flavor given there and ACNH Mafia. I have not played the actual ACNH game myself, so I may be missing someshit there, but it puzzles me that fruit-based flavor and gathered powerup abilities are showing up on this role, instead of the other roles where it would have been more appropriate. and something that's also pretty striking to me is that the whole passively accumulating resources to use a stronger power is remarkably resemblant of several past MFias, including, whaddyakno, Gym Leader Choice Mafia, which was Zori's game. it therefore seems to me like there's a world out there where Zori was actually in-group scum and Sande is now mining her role for a claim.

(also sustaining that thought is that a) RNP's role in Gym Leader Choice Mafia was, indeed, one that had little use until resources were accumulated, with a steep requirement for the resource-requiring power; b) Gym Leader Choice Mafia also had a Jack-of-all-Trades, and if I recall correctly there was some controversy surrounding the player who claimed it (Negrek) due to it functioning a bit dissimilarly from the standard JOAT; and c) I probably would not be outstandingly pumped to play a wolf game where one of my partners was lynched D1 after claiming miller unprompted lmfao)
(all of this is extremely circumstancial anyway, it's just interesting how it all lines up)

oh, and besides all else, we also at least get _something_ out of this if sande flips family -- namely, if its claim is truthful, that would highly increase the odds of mewtini being family as well. our PoE may be flowing rapidly!

so yeah, I guess these are all good arguments for keeping my ass parked on this wagon that everyone else is jumping on anyway


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Aug 15, 2022)

hour and a half to eod

*votecounts:

sande (5): *mf (#311), mawile (#314), mewt (#331), qenya (#335), herbe (#337)

i think.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Aug 15, 2022)

next game let's make a codeword to include alongside all votes so they're easier to find eh


----------



## M&F (Aug 15, 2022)

(oh, and for the record, my role is a very ordinary one as well, although it does have one slight change from the formula. it changes very little in terms of functionality and ostensibly primarily serves the purpose of frustrating me)


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 15, 2022)

bada bing bada boom, *sande*


----------



## Herbe (Aug 15, 2022)

M&F said:


> above all else though, I'm struggling to see the connection between the flavor given there and ACNH Mafia. I have not played the actual ACNH game myself, so I may be missing someshit there, but it puzzles me that fruit-based flavor and gathered powerup abilities are showing up on this role, instead of the other roles where it would have been more appropriate.


its been a while since i played it but when you eat a buncha fruit in acnh you can suddenly do more shit like dig up stumps or something i think

also due diligence: rnp was a town crier that game, and there was no fruit bullshit going on specifically during game (based on my quick reread of the role pms i sent) but i wouldnt put it as toooooooo far out there for rnp to come up with something like that. ill call it implausible but not impossible.


----------



## mewtini (Aug 15, 2022)

now im feeling weird about the landslide


----------



## M&F (Aug 15, 2022)

mewtini said:


> now im feeling weird about the landslide


the thought's also crossed my mind admittedly, but keep in mind that there's got to be a certain point past which enough people are on the wagon already that, if the lynchee is going to flip red, you're going to look super conspicuous if you weren't on the wagon


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Aug 15, 2022)

*Final Chapter: Hammer*


A calm discussion turned slowly to directing suspicion at sanderidge, talking of fruit and visiting and blocks and whatnot. Once more, the party travelled hastily to the home of the animalistic capo, which was apparently a very classy studio apartment uptown. Or, that was the plan, at least. As soon as they opened the door, one of the Power Plant’s junior administrators was already on the doorstep. “Boss, we need you at the plant. We found somethin’.” Herbe, the director, sighed and waved for the rest of the capos to follow.

One relatively short trek and proper outfitting of PPE (safety first!) later, the capos were upon the problem: large swathes of wire, seemingly chewed through. Qenya, ZM, and Mawile had gone to sande’s house to investigate, while Herbe and M&F investigated the shocking severed strands with a combination of genuine electrical know-how and card-based augury. Mewtini kept sanderidge at clawpoint, as the roving rodentia wriggled restlessly. Mewtini’s cell chirped just as the wily wires gave up their secrets. Mewtini pulled out her phone and glanced at it sideways​


> [3:05:32 PM]anarchistsocialist: found wiretaps and whatnot
> [3:05:45 PM]anarchistsocialist: you know what to do



Taking advantage of this momentary distraction, sanderidge turned to run. Mewtini ran after the fleeing fink, but fell to one knee due to the previous night’s gunshot wound. Sanderidge seemed to be getting away, when a door slammed open and three gunshots rang out, striking the snitching sanderidge stiff.


*sanderidge is dead. They were a Snitch.

Final Votecount:

sande: UNANIMOUS!*


The trio of capos looked over at their snitch-hitting pinch-hitter.

Stryke Bestest Sr. stood in the doorway.

“hay guise its me- Ahem. Sorry, I got a bit excited. Hello, my dear capos. It would seem you all did what needed to be done.”

The boss stepped forward. Behind him, a shady-looking character lowered their revolver. The Boss handed them a thick-looking envelope and the figure disappeared.

“Sorry about that. Had to hire a contractor. To be fair, you lot were slacking a little, but there’s no hard feelings.”

M&F looked up, apparently not even hearing the gunshots. “Apologies. I believe this- uh, this corpse, I guess, was the one causing our little power grid problem. At least that’s probably what this spread of cards mean. It’s either that or the generator is pregnant.”

The boss nodded. “That’s squared away, then, eh?” He held up the briefcase he was holding. “Well, why don’t you call the others back to my place, eh? I grabbed some of the primo stuff from the cellar before I went into hiding, keeping it safe and whatnot. But I guess the lack of major flaws in our little organization calls for some celebration, eh?”

And so the remaining capos returned to the Don’s manor, and settled in for an evening of good-natured camaraderie, just like the good old days, absolutely certain that all loose ends had been tied up.

“Wait, where’s my son?”


*FLAWLESS FAMILY VICTORY*​—---------------------




Spoiler: gm thoughts



this game did not go as planned. i sincerely thought the mafia would kill literally anyone other than stryke n0 and he’d be able to bring his particular brand of chaos, e.g. a free kill, to hit someone at random. but i guess the game was rigged from the start. i’m starting to second-guess that guide that said “1 mafia per 3 town power roles” but whatever.


i also thought herbe’s ability would, you know, show up ever? but again. fate’s a fickle thing and also i’m in hell.

i would like to point out that i said “expect odd roles” not “expect every role in the setup to be odd” or “expect completely 100% unbalanced roles” but i guess i forgot in the tcod meta this setup would hardly even qualify as role madness given all the mfia and other such fucked setups and whatnot

seriously you all put either too much or too little faith in me. i’ve run like 2 and a half games on this forum and one of them was barely even a mafia game. i’m not trained in “27-different-night-actions-fu”.

…yet.

anyways, let this be a learning experience. shit’s different after the timeskip yo. maybe mcm3 will be more interesting.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Aug 15, 2022)

also more post-game shit coming in the morning but ya boi's got new job orientation tomorrow so he needs sleep


----------



## Mawile (Aug 15, 2022)

LOL


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Aug 15, 2022)

RedneckPhoenix said:


> i sincerely thought the mafia would kill literally anyone other than stryke n0 and he’d be able to bring his particular brand of chaos, e.g. a free kill, to hit someone at random. of his choice


i'm tired


----------



## Mawile (Aug 15, 2022)

oh i can post this now from my role pm


RedneckPhoenix said:


> fuck i wrote rome


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 15, 2022)

POG


----------



## Mawile (Aug 15, 2022)

Mawile said:


> oh i can post this now from my role pm
> 
> 
> RedneckPhoenix said:
> ...


whoops the second quote wasn't in there from d1



Mawile said:


> Mawile said:
> 
> 
> > rome
> ...


----------



## mewtini (Aug 15, 2022)

lmfao

dude i can't believe anyone thought i was lying about my stryke sadness. I was SO HYPED


----------



## M&F (Aug 15, 2022)

ZA WARUDO


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Aug 15, 2022)

Mawile said:


> Mawile said:
> 
> 
> > oh i can post this now from my role pm
> ...


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 15, 2022)

I was the doc of the family. Suppose I was the only one who actually knew what happened to the kill last night, since I healed Mewtini.


----------



## Mawile (Aug 15, 2022)

Mawile said:


> [mawile's giant roleclaim post]


ok i was actually tinfoil hatting myself so hard that after posting this i got a dm from rnp that's like "you're literally just a regular inspector. i was just trying to give your greenchecks flavor"


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Aug 15, 2022)

tldr herbe was telling the truth abt illuminating, stryke was a TOS style jester, mewt was vig, zori was mafia sensei, sande was mafia roleblocker, zm was doc, m&f was an oracle, mawile investigator, qenya neighborizer


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Aug 15, 2022)

good night


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Aug 15, 2022)

i made zori a sensei entirely for the purpose of herbe's role which goes to show how big of a thing i thought it would be


----------



## Eifie (Aug 15, 2022)

Keldeo now owes me a fursona


----------



## M&F (Aug 15, 2022)

yes indeed -- oracle, reporting for duty! and as for that small twist I'd mentioned, and the thing I had in common with Mawile -- I was slated to receive all of the answers to my questions in the form of tarot cards, instead of the usual yes or no. here's how all of that worked out

for n0, I asked:  *can I get a uuuuuuuuh boneless pizza*. less importantly, I also asked:* do the snitches' roles include at least one of the following effects: a roleblock ; target redirection* (eg bus driving)* ; inforole disruption* (eg godfather). I figured that'd not leave me guessing as to whether some night action fuckery would be expectable if we found ourselves scrambling to parse the events of a given night.
in response, I was shown *The Magician*. as that card is associated with trickery, I assumed this meant the answer was "yes" -- and lo and behold, they did have a roleblocker.

for n1, I asked: *are there at least two snitch-aligned roles with the same win condition?*. this was in part an endeavor to hash out Zori's claim, and in part an endeavor to figure out whether we were facing a typical wolf faction at all -- seeing as the flavor was not that of a typical town vs mafia standoff, after all.
in response, I was shown *The Star*. that card is associated with hope, renewal, and healing, which are all things I can't conceive of having anything to do with my question; therefore, I had no freaking idea what it was supposed to mean. (it would seem as if the final answer is "yes", at least)

for n2, I was planning to ask: *is there a family-aligned role that can target a player and verify their alignment truthfully?*. this would have had the dual purpose of truth-checking Mawile's claim, and also settling the matter of what information it's providing and whether there was any bastardry to it.
what would happen before I got to ask that question certainly wasn't in _my_ cards, though!


----------



## Herbe (Aug 15, 2022)

RedneckPhoenix said:


> i made zori a sensei entirely for the purpose of herbe's role which goes to show how big of a thing i thought it would be


jokes on you i was completely irrelevant!


----------



## M&F (Aug 15, 2022)

anyway, there's one last thing to settle before we're done here for good and all

*Frenzy Plant @ RedneckPhoenix*


----------



## sanderidge (Aug 15, 2022)

HELP THE GAME ENDED WHILE I WAS PLAYING PLA

i really am sorry that i didn't log back in, i have been having a Time of it these past ~three days mental health and sleeping schedule-wise and didn't put nearly as much effort into this game as i should have (cf. me forgetting about this game and my actions literally three days in a row). well played though!!!!


----------



## qenya (Aug 15, 2022)

oh holy shit that was unexpected

good job team!! was a fun one! thanks for hosting, RNP :D


----------



## qenya (Aug 15, 2022)

qenya said:


> guys please :((((( good friends should be there for one another!!!! just need a little understanding...


also please someone appreciate my role hinting i am very proud of it. thank u


----------



## qenya (Aug 15, 2022)

Eifie said:


> Keldeo now owes me a fursona


what was the bet this time :O


----------



## mewtini (Aug 15, 2022)

thinking about how i didn't use a single vig shot


----------



## Eifie (Aug 15, 2022)

qenya said:


> Eifie said:
> 
> 
> > Keldeo now owes me a fursona
> ...


I said sande is moderately likely to be non-town! (I didn't know what is snitch because such things require reading.) This was a couple days ago when it didn't have any votes so I was very pleased when y'all changed your minds and resolved the bet immediately


----------



## qenya (Aug 15, 2022)

Eifie is such a strong and powerful mafia player.


----------



## Eifie (Aug 15, 2022)

it's true. I've definitely never pulled a name out of a hat in my entire life, and certainly not in the past two games,


----------



## Zori (Aug 15, 2022)

im working on a game right now nya
idk when to open signups tho


----------



## Zori (Aug 15, 2022)

@sanderidge


----------



## Eifie (Aug 15, 2022)

aww. Zori almost makes me want to play a game.


----------



## Zori (Aug 15, 2022)

anyways
i tried something
it ended up not working out
but thats why we have games! to try stuff and have fun
i dont think its totally without merit
just
probably without merit in an rnp setup lol


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Aug 15, 2022)

roles



Spoiler: herbe



Herbe 
Power Plant Pokemafia
Status: currently on the ground

You’re the capo in charge of managing the local power plant, keeping the juice flowing to the city. Unfortunately, due to, er, events, your plant has a bit of a problem keeping the lights on 24/7, and none of your work orders seem to have gone through. Haven’t even been able to fix the 1 AM blackouts. And thus, those with mischievous minds use said time to skulk around undetected.

You’ve decided you’re gonna do somethin’ about that.

Once per night, you can activate the Backup Generator and route power to another player’s house, turning all the lights on. When a player’s house is Illuminated in this way, everyone who visited that player (including you) can see everyone else who’s in that house, and will be notified. For instance, if X, Y, and Z visited A, all players would receive a message like…



> X was seen at A’s house.
> Y was seen at A’s house.
> Z was seen at A’s house.
> Herbe was seen at A’s house.


You are sided with the Family faction. You win when all threats to the Family have been eliminated.

(TL;DR you are a town/Family-aligned Illuminator. You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated.)





Spoiler: qenya



qenya
anarchist cyberpunk mafia, berlin 2070
Status: all in



Spoiler: backstory



Some say you died that day. They’d be mostly wrong. You were minding your own damn business, pondering which of the anarchists in your circle could have been agents of Saeder-Krupp, when a blue wave of energy ripped through your house… but the searing pain was only about half as bad as you expected. You were disconnected from… everything. Standing up, woozy, you tried connecting to a network, any network. You weren’t used to this lack of information. You managed to find one,, so slow and so weak your neural implants barely even clocked it. It’s a private network, encrypted, but the security is some kind you’d only read about, about 50 years behind the tech crammed in your skull. You cracked the encryption, easy, and slurped up as much of that sweet, sweet information as you could.

Huh. Your internal clock automatically updated. Says the year’s 2022. That can’t be right, can it? 

You look out the window.

Shit. Nothing’s chrome. That proves it.

When the Don came to investigate the giant house that had landed on top of his favorite ice cream parlor, you two had a little chat. He needed someone to keep the Family’s secrets secret, and you needed your place hooked up to the power grid to keep your electric bits from giving out. A deal was struck, and sooner or later you’d risen the ranks to be the official head of communication for the Family.



With the blackouts, it’s not like your neural implants will let you sleep. Damn things always wake you up when you’re not charging them. So you use the time to do a little bit of mobile hacking.

Everyone’s got a cell phone. It’s 2022, not 1922. You figure, even if the blackouts knock out the cell towers, you can still work out a way to connect ‘em using satellites or something. Computers, right?

Once per night you may choose a player to connect to your personal servers. These servers can be used for a myriad of things, but most notably, they allow everyone who is connected to communicate at any time, day or night. Back in the day- er, forward in the day, I suppose- you did this and called your buddies Neighbors. But since this is a new server, why not change the branding a little bit and call them Comrades? Reminds you of home. 

(TL;DR: you are a town/Family-aligned Neighborizer Comradizer. You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated.)





Spoiler: stryke jr.



Stryke Jr.

Eifie’s Definitely 100% Serious Mafia Game

Status: Clowning Around

Your father was always too busy building his new world or whatever to pay much attention to you. Sure, he promoted you to capo, but that was really just a formality. You never get to do much. He doesn’t trust you enough.

Well, maybe it’s cuz you’re about ten years younger than most of the other capos, but. Either way. You’re a little pissed off. At your dad, always too busy either building up his empire or getting speech therapy for that weird accent he used to have. And at everyone else, for dismissing you out of hand.

Well. What happened in your game? Everyone was clowning around. Why not do a little clowning yourself? You are a JESTER. You’ve been making a few modifications to the construction sites around town, ‘specially all the capo’s houses. If they try and fuck with you one more time, you’re gonna use that whole clown car schtick and hop into the clown tunnels you’ve been digging. You’ll be “”dead””, sure, not in the Family anymore, but you’ll get your revenge from “beyond the grave” with some extremely harmful pranks. It’ll be vindicating as hell. And that $1,000,000 in unmarked bills you stashed away in here makes sure you won’t have to rely on your pops anymore, either.

If you are voted out, you will fulfill your win condition, and will be able to kill a player of your choice the following night, to punish those who wronged you. This will not activate if you are killed at night, blown up by a terrorist, poisoned, modkilled, or anything other than a vote.

(You are a SELF-ALIGNED JESTER. You win by being voted out. On the night following your victory, you may choose to kill a player of your choice.)





Spoiler: sande



sande
ACNH Mafia
Status: eating copious amounts of cheese

Animals, right. All made of flesh and whatnot. You’re not just any animal, though. You’re a RAT. You have succumbed deeply to stereotypes and peer pressure from another capo, Zori, and are now working with the government to take down the Family. Cuz rat is another word for snitch, get it. Whatever, I thought it was funny.

You are the cause of the city-wide blackouts that allow you and your partner to move undetected at night. Every time the work crews try and fix the wires, you just gnaw through them again. Wow, I sure hope nobody else is using these convenient blackouts to do anything at night, that would suck and be incredibly inconvenient.

As a rat, you’re pretty good at finding hidden things. So much so, that you’ve built up quite a stash of Pitfall Seeds. Once per night, while it’s dark, you may plant a Pitfall Seed in front of a player’s house, which they will not notice because it dark. You always make sure to go around and dig them back up each night because they would totally get you what with the Animal Crossing flavor and whatnot. This keeps you pretty busy, and as a result, you may not carry out the nightkill while you are roleblocking a player. 

In addition, you and Zori may not carry out more than one kill per night. You may, however, both choose not to use a factional kill and instead use your non-kill abilities. Do with that what you will.

(You are a Mafia/Snitch Roleblocker. You win when the Mafia/Snitches make up 50% or more of the surviving players.)





Spoiler: zori



Zori
Gym Leader Choice Mafia
Status: filing copious amounts of paperwork

The League is pretty much the only form of government there is in the Pokemon world. No mayors or presidents or anything. Might have been a couple kings in there somewhere? Ah, whatever. You were the replacement for a Gym Leader who, shall we say, got in a disagreement with the Family. You decided you’d go along, pretend to be all corrupt, ‘till the time was right to strike against the Family.

Oh, hey, isn’t that time right now?

You’re working with sanderidge to take down the Family once and for all. Honestly, the boss literally hired a federal agent and an actual rat, so I’m not quite sure why he’d be surprised by your betrayal. Whatever.

While you’re not quite, say, high-ranking in the League, you still have your Pokemon. Namely, a Steelix. For some reason I thought you had an Ampharos? Whatever. Once per night, your Steelix may create a Sandstorm to follow any player of your choosing, preventing them from being seen by other players. 

You may not use the factional kill while you are using Sandstorm. Takes concentration to keep that following someone, yunno? You and your partner also may not both use your kills at the same time. Balance, you know. You may, however, both choose to forgo using a factional kill and use your non-kill abilities instead. If you really feel like it.

(You are a Mafia/Snitch Sensei. You win when 50% or more of the remaining players are mafia.)





Spoiler: ZM



ZM 
Fandom Mafia 2
Status: High as a kite

What, pray tell, connects the events of Fandom Mafia 2 and one of your own personal Fandoms, Hazbin Hotel?

Drugs!

Specifically, your role in the Family is to fiddle with pharmaceutical sales and whatnot. Big moneymaker, there, what with insurance fraud and fake prescriptions and whatnot.The Family doesn’t peddle the stuff, though. Boss says it’s too risky. Actually runs a pretty high-success-rate rehab clinic. You just sell the stuff to other organizations. Whatever they do with it is their business, you just sell the stuff.

Fun fact, oxycontin is incredibly chemically similar to heroin. I just thought that was interesting.

You can, I guess, be all boring and use drugs and medical supplies for their intended purpose. Y’know, that whole life-saving thing. And unlike an actual hospital, you don’t put your patients in debt! Fun.

Once per night you may choose a player to heal. If that player would have been killed, they will survive.

(You are a town/Family aligned Doctor. You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated.)





Spoiler: M&F



M&F
Tarot Mafia
Status: Playing 52 pick-up

Look, I’m not making you a terrorist. Especially not after Frenzy Plant.

You probably should have seen that coming, huh? Seeing as you’re all psychic and shit. The boss recognizes a JoJo reference when he sees one, and unlike that other guy with the hair and such he recognizes the merit of having a fortune-teller on staff. Especially one like you, who actually works.

I mean, I know it’s kind of cliche to make the tarot-themed player an Oracle, but the only other interesting role I could think of from Tarot was that whole Wheel Of Fortune deal and, uh, I’m not doing that.

Once per night you can ask the GM a question about the setup. These questions may not be about specific player’s roles or information that would not be known before the assignment of said roles. Answers will be provided in the form of, what else, Tarot Cards. The boss got you a brand new set for your birthday. That was nice of him.

(You are a town/Family-aligned Oracle. You win when all threat to the town are eliminated.)





Spoiler: mawile



Mawile
OOCTVTMQM
Status: Status: Status: Status: Status: (...)

(How many layers deep are we now? Mawile choosing a Mawile game in a Mawile-approved sequel to a Mawile game? I don’t know whether to be angry or not.)



			
				RedneckPhoenix said:
			
		

> You’re the Family’s main archivist. You keep track of all the bribes and whatnot. You’re especially good at writing down quotes from other members of the family. Making sure people keep their promises and whatnot. As such, if you really spend time on it, you can kinda make out pattern and see where someone’s allegiances lie. Breaking into houses, checking their files against yours, picking out the inconsistencies and whatnot. Cross-reference their statements and whatnot.
> 
> Once per night, you may investigate a player. You will make note of anything incriminating they have said in the past, and use that to determine their alignment.


(You are a town/Family aligned Investigator. You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated.)





Spoiler: mewt



Mewtini
Cats (2019) Mafia
Status: Ruining the curtains

You’re a cat. Cats are known for catching rats. This is your role in the family. You might have been slacking a bit on that recently. That was an extremely long thread. Er, I mean, the thread you were chasing all around the house, because you’re a cat! Let’s go with that. 

Time to use those claws. Once per night, you may kill a player. Let’s make this quick, you’ve got a hell of a lot of napping to do, and you’d quite like to get back to that. Oh, and there were some birds outside you’d like to go after. Maybe after that you’ll climb in a box and get stuck… Ooh, and there was that bottlecap laying on the ground over there-


(You are a town/Family-aligned Vigilante. You win when all threats to the town are eliminated.)


----------



## qenya (Aug 15, 2022)

whoa... love the effort you put into the flavour :O


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 15, 2022)

wow, looks like Stryke was kinda the role I was fearing Zori had, that being someone who could enact vengeance on one player who voted them out.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Aug 16, 2022)

no stryke could choose anyone. outside of flavor reasons i gave stryke this role because he got randvoted with little to no warning last game on his mafia round and i felt bad for him and so decided i'd give him a fun/easy role this game so he could have fun trying to get himself voted

and then the snitches fucking executed him n0


----------



## Eifie (Aug 16, 2022)

@sanderidge there will be retribution for having axed the cult of eif


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Aug 16, 2022)

zori put in the kill actually


----------



## Zori (Aug 16, 2022)

the kill was literal rng lol


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 16, 2022)

RedneckPhoenix said:


> no stryke could choose anyone.


yeah I know, but I didn't vote Zori cause I thought she could have been that


----------



## Eifie (Aug 16, 2022)

it's too late. sande has already been eliminated.


----------

